# Has lowriding gotten out of hand?



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Over the years I have seen what is actually considered a clean lowrider become more and more evolved in the quality area. I think we can all agree that 5 years ago, some of the things that were being done to strictly "turntable cars" are now being found on "street cars". 


I know all the Californians have been at this for years but the quality and amount of modifications being done to street cars is at an all time high. My question is where does it end? Are we alienating people or will we start to alienate people with the level that cars are being taken too. 


Just look at the project rides section and see all the wrapped painted and molded frames, painted bellies, chrome undercarriages, shaved firewalls, motor swaps, etc. It takes massive amounts of money to do a number of these things and no one can do EVERYTHING themselves, so where does that leave the individuals that maybe don't make as much as the next person or that may have more responsibilities than the next person. Should they give up their dream of never having anything nice since paint wheels and juice is less than the minimum now?

I look at my car and as nice as everyone keeps saying it is gonna be I just don't see it because nice to me is "Sundance 63" or "Certified Gangster", or "3Karat", or "Champagne with a Twist"

I just don't see how they do it......That is what lowriding is coming too in my opinion anyway I guess I should use them as motivation that one day I can build something as nice as those cars but I am a realist/pesimist so maybe that's why when I see cars on that level I get a little discouraged and all I see when I look at whatever I have all I see is flaws.....oh well....feel free to respond however you want.....thanks for reading


----------



## roadrunner (Mar 10, 2003)

I feel you! Nothing is good enough anymore - but I think its good with some motivation as long as you can keep the difference between cars done by a team and a private person. The last one gets my respect!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

As a OG in this. I think it is totally getting out of hand. I applaud all these guys that have stepped up there game, and continue to bring out these Beautiful cars. I mean the workmanship is unheard of from 5 years ago. People are doing and creating things that seem to be virtually impossible. And I only see it getting more and more sophisticated. I read the article on Certified Gangsta, and I looked at all the workmanship, and hard work that went into that car. I came too one conclusion. I can not afford that!!!!! $155G's for a car, is out of my reach, and you know that was not the total cost, cause you always get the homie hookup price. But I guess if you got the money, then get-r- done. But I know that I will never get to that point, just make sure that my car is clean and street credible, and leave everything esle to people that make way more money then I do!!!!!


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 20 2005, 08:35 AM~4442660
> *As a OG in this.  I think it is totally getting out of hand.  I applaud all these guys that have stepped up there game, and continue to bring out these Beautiful cars.  I mean the workmanship is unheard of from 5 years ago.  People are doing and creating things that seem to be virtually impossible.  And I only see it getting more and more sophisticated.  I read the article on Certified Gangsta, and I looked at all the workmanship, and hard work that went into that car.  I came too one conclusion.  I can not afford that!!!!!  $155G's for a car, is out of my reach, and you know that was not the total cost, cause you always get the homie hookup price.  But I guess if you got the money, then get-r- done.  But I know that I will never get to that point, just make sure that my car is clean and street credible, and leave everything esle to people that make way more money then I do!!!!!
> *



4 real, i feel the same way, eventully it may get to the point you'll have to have big money just to compete in a street class, i hope it never gets that bad but only time will tell...


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

do what you can. what else can you do? do you REALLY think $155K went into that car when he's an employee? yeah, my left nut. shop around, get good deals & hook-ups. nobody gets it done in a week. :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Dec 20 2005, 08:44 AM~4442700
> *do what you can. what else can you do? do you REALLY think $155K went into that car when he's an employee? yeah, my left nut. shop around, get good deals & hook-ups. nobody gets it done in a week. :thumbsup:
> *



thats my plan, Rome wasn't built in a day


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

yeah that shit is getting out of hand but if you have something to offer somebody in return for some work then you should just break even. I mean you can paint somebody's car for them to stap your frame n shit. You know shit like that homie.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Well Sean, you just have to ask yourself who are you building the car for? Your also compairing your car to some of the best in lowriding right now. You also have to keep in mind that most of the owners of the cars you named off took there car to some of the best shops in lowriding too. Your pretty much building your car yourself.


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Comparing Lowriding today to how it was 10 and even 20 years back one can see a change in the rides. The rides today seem to go as far as they can to be the best. Although many may feel that they can not reach that level I feel that these cars help Lowriding as a whole. I have noticed that a lot of hot rod guys and classic car guys taking notice on how much work it takes to make a lowrider. When I first got into lowriders these same guys would just laugh and give no respect, however they now notice how much work we put into our rides.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well as an OG rider from back in the day I do think that some people have lost sight of what a lowrider is? I for one don't care about no car show. I don't need someone to give me a trophpy to make me feel like I have a nice car. Cause that all I have is a nice car and that's enough for me. Each person has to take it to the level that makes them feel good. But all you need is a nice car, clean ride to be a lowriders. Lowriding is in the heart you either are one or your not. I've been around lowriding since I was kid and have had lowrider cars. I've never been in a magazine, never won a car show hop competition. But I've owned a hopper, I've had some clean cars, that's all I've ever wanted or needed. 
So all those who are coming up it's in your heart and soul, like my Dear ol'Mother used she'd say to me, why you gotta go out to East LA with that carzy lowered car, I'd say Mom I was born to be a lowrider, jump on Whittier Blvd and cruise...


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 20 2005, 11:23 AM~4443134
> *Well as an OG rider from back in the day I do think that some people have lost sight of what a lowrider is? I for one don't care about no car show. I don't need someone to give me a trophpy to make me feel like I have a  nice car. Cause that all I have is a nice car and that's enough for me. Each person has to take it to the level that makes them feel good. But all you need is a nice car, clean ride to be a lowriders. Lowriding is in the heart you either are one or your not. I've been around lowriding since I was kid and have had lowrider cars. I've never been in a magazine, never won a car show hop competition. But I've owned a hopper, I've had some clean cars, that's all I've ever wanted or needed.
> 
> *


i feel the same exact way. but even you and i are on differnt levels.( nice car by the way!) 
i will not have a $$$$ candy paint job, chrome undies, anything other then stock interior untill i get the car i have wanted since i was a kid. i never keep a car longer then 2 years ( excet this caddy i have now ) because i get bored of them. and i cant justify puttin money into a car i dont see owning more then 2-4 years untill i get my 57 i have dreamed about since day one. 
and when i do get that car, then $$$$ will be spent. i will pay for the paint job, and undies. i will pay for the interior. 
i just try to keep it as clean as possible for now. i couldnt keep up if i dumped the $$$ in this caddy just because i would hate knowing how much i spent on something i wont have much longer. 
people think im crazy cause i never enter shows, cause i wont join a club. i have my own rules.
1) keep the trunk clean
2) keep the rest of the car clean ( clean and simple )
3) keep the hydraulics up to "par" and keep it quick
4) its more stock then custom, dont show it

the 5th wheel and in the trunk is where all my money has been spent on this car. i am also thinkin of buing some powder coated rims for the next season, but thats my cut off there.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I like seeing what new things come out of the heavyweights every year...

imagine what they will be saying 10 or 20 years from now...
remember how weak those guys were back then? only spending 100,000 on a car...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 20 2005, 10:23 AM~4443134
> *Well as an OG rider from back in the day I do think that some people have lost sight of what a lowrider is? I for one don't care about no car show. I don't need someone to give me a trophpy to make me feel like I have a  nice car. Cause that all I have is a nice car and that's enough for me. Each person has to take it to the level that makes them feel good. But all you need is a nice car, clean ride to be a lowriders. Lowriding is in the heart you either are one or your not. I've been around lowriding since I was kid and have had lowrider cars. I've never been in a magazine, never won a car show hop competition. But I've owned a hopper, I've had some clean cars, that's all I've ever wanted or needed.
> So all those who are coming up it's in your heart and soul, like my Dear ol'Mother used she'd say to me, why you gotta go out to East LA with that carzy lowered car, I'd say Mom I was born to be a lowrider, jump on Whittier Blvd and cruise...
> *





well said homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 20 2005, 06:35 AM~4442660
> *As a OG in this.  I think it is totally getting out of hand.  I applaud all these guys that have stepped up there game, and continue to bring out these Beautiful cars.  I mean the workmanship is unheard of from 5 years ago.  People are doing and creating things that seem to be virtually impossible.  And I only see it getting more and more sophisticated.  I read the article on Certified Gangsta, and I looked at all the workmanship, and hard work that went into that car.  I came too one conclusion.  I can not afford that!!!!!  $155G's for a car, is out of my reach, and you know that was not the total cost, cause you always get the homie hookup price.  But I guess if you got the money, then get-r- done.  But I know that I will never get to that point, just make sure that my car is clean and street credible, and leave everything esle to people that make way more money then I do!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Yup, it has. I'd rather be cruising than showing any day. The show scene is fine and I'll make the scene, but the street is where it's really at. If I wanted to see a car on a turntable, I'd go to the showroom. If I wanted to see a car on jackstands, I'd go to the shop. uffin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Sometimes dude. :angry: 

I have been into Lowriding since I was about 13, I am 39, figured that meant that I been around long enough to be OG. I can still remember the first Lowrider mag in 77 that my uncle was looknig at. Back then people only lifted the back of there cars, lowered the front by heating the springs and put Hydros on the back, I always thought it was cool. But alot of changed, I personally like some of the interiors from the 80's, but for sure some of the engraving, and ideals have really progressed. Back in those days, cars were built by people that had jobs, legal jobs.


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Paint in you avi Mr Impala is lookin real good! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@Dec 20 2005, 12:09 PM~4443472
> *Yup,  it has.  I'd rather be cruising than showing any day.  The show seen is fine and I'll make the scene,  but the street is where it's really at.  If I wanted to see a car on a turntable,  I'd go to the showroom.  If I wanted to see a car on jackstands,  I'd go to the shop.    uffin:
> *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 20 2005, 09:10 AM~4443473
> *Sometimes dude. :angry:
> 
> I have been into Lowriding since I was about 13, I am 39, figured that meant that I been around long enough to be OG.  I can still remember the first Lowrider mag in 77 that my uncle was looknig at.  Back then people only lifted the back of there cars, lowered the front by heating the springs and put Hydros on the back, I always thought it was cool.  But alot of changed, I personally like some of the interiors from the 80's, but for sure some of the engraving, and ideals have really progressed.  Back in those days, cars were built by people that had jobs, legal jobs.
> *


you could be a 101 but to me the defenition of OG is people like zeuss ted wells joe ray charles clayton BOX RAT people who have done stuff for the sport and been around doing it for decades being a reader of the 1st lrm doesnt mean much if you havent done anything in or for the lifestyle or made your mark. But I do see your point and i dont have a job but still find money to build 1/2 decent cars that look presentable its all about heart and deditcation


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2005, 11:18 AM~4443535
> *you could be a 101 but to me the defenition of OG is people like zeuss ted wells joe ray charles clayton BOX RAT people who have done stuff for the sport and been around doing it for decades being a reader of the 1st lrm doesnt mean much if you havent done anything in or for the lifestyle or made your mark. But I do see your point and i dont have a job but still find money to build 1/2 decent cars that look presentable its all about heart and deditcation
> *



damn whats the secret homie? :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 20 2005, 09:15 AM~4443514
> *
> *


Talk about out of hand, have you seen this guys ride and the goodies he has. Sup Seth! uffin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Here is my ride current ride 69 Impala and pictures of 2 of my former rides...
I've cruised Whiiter Blvd in the early 70's with my 69 Chevelle & King & Story in the mid-80's. Currently in the Great State of Texas!!!!..


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

I CANT SEE SPENDING ALL THIS CASH ON A RIDE THATS GONNA SIT IN A GARAGE AND BE TRAILORED TO SHOWS TO SIT SOME MORE, OR DRIVEN STRAIGHT TO THE SHOW AND BACK. I DO THINK A CAR HAS TO BE AS CLEAN AS YOU CAN MAKE IT. AND ROLL IT.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 20 2005, 11:23 AM~4443134
> *Well as an OG rider from back in the day I do think that some people have lost sight of what a lowrider is? I for one don't care about no car show. I don't need someone to give me a trophpy to make me feel like I have a  nice car. Cause that all I have is a nice car and that's enough for me. Each person has to take it to the level that makes them feel good. But all you need is a nice car, clean ride to be a lowriders. Lowriding is in the heart you either are one or your not. I've been around lowriding since I was kid and have had lowrider cars. I've never been in a magazine, never won a car show hop competition. But I've owned a hopper, I've had some clean cars, that's all I've ever wanted or needed.
> So all those who are coming up it's in your heart and soul, like my Dear ol'Mother used she'd say to me, why you gotta go out to East LA with that carzy lowered car, I'd say Mom I was born to be a lowrider, jump on Whittier Blvd and cruise...
> *


well said,i'm not into building show cars..i rather be out cruising in the car and not have to woory about a paint chip here and there..i agree its getting crazy..but it dont bother me..what bothers me is that its seem's to hate if you dont roll a g-body,impala,town car or fleetwood..seems like everybody try to build the same cars..and if you try to anything different theres hate..back when i was young,you would get props for being different..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2005, 12:18 PM~4443535
> *you could be a 101 but to me the defenition of OG is people like zeuss ted wells joe ray charles clayton BOX RAT people who have done stuff for the sport and been around doing it for decades being a reader of the 1st lrm doesnt mean much if you havent done anything in or for the lifestyle or made your mark. But I do see your point and i dont have a job but still find money to build 1/2 decent cars that look presentable its all about heart and deditcation
> *


Shit all the money and time that I have put into this lifestyle makes me OG at least in my eyes. Even when things shifted back in 88 and people were doing luxury cars, I was still Lowriding, and people looked at me like I was crazy. I have personally rode Hydraulics since 1992. I may not have the street credibility that Zues (RIP) and all the rest have, I do not live in LA and would not want to. I have mostly been on the East Coast, back to the West for a bit, then moved to Montana. Even in Montana, I was hitting switches, talking shit with all those Cow Pokes when they called my car Ghetto. But fuck it. Lowriding aint a name,a person, it is a lifestyle, a way of life. I choose Lowriding, I will till I die.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

i dont see why everybodys hatin on everyone thats getting shit done. if you want to be at that level do what you got to do to get there. if you dont care just build YOUR car for YOURSELF in YOUR way. if you like the style of 80s cars build one like it. i think whats gotten out of hand is everyone building shit for a plastic trophy. sure to some its more of the bragin rights but if thats it then step up your game and start bragin.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 20 2005, 09:28 AM~4443590
> *Shit all the money and time that I have put into this lifestyle makes me OG at least in my eyes.  Even when things shifted back in 88 and people were doing luxury cars, I was still Lowriding, and people looked at me like I was crazy.  I have personally rode Hydraulics since 1992.  I may not have the street credibility that Zues (RIP) and all the rest have, I do not live in LA and would not want to.  I have mostly been on the East Coast, back to the West for a bit, then moved to Montana.  Even in Montana, I was hitting switches, talking shit with all those Cow Pokes when they called my car Ghetto.  But fuck it.  Lowriding aint a name,a person,  it is a lifestyle, a way of life.  I choose Lowriding, I will till I die.
> *


Cool


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Dec 20 2005, 10:22 AM~4443566
> *what bothers me is that its seem's to hate if you dont roll a g-body,impala,town car or fleetwood..seems like everybody try to build the same cars
> *


When I bought my Fleetwood 3 years ago I thought I was being different. After I registered on LIL I realized that 93-96 Fleetwoods are the new "Traditional" lowrider. What I thought was gonna be a unique ride is now a dime a dozen car.
kinda sucks but I gotta finish what I started.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 20 2005, 12:22 PM~4443562
> *Here is my ride current ride 69 Impala and pictures of 2 of my former rides...
> I've cruised Whiiter Blvd in the early 70's with my 69 Chevelle & King & Story in the mid-80's. Currently in the Great State of Texas!!!!..
> *


:worship: :worship: 

Damn, you know what is bad, they do not really role King and Story anymore, except maybe once a year. That place used to be every weekend, I mean people lined up on every corner. Damn that shit used to be crazy. 
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Dec 20 2005, 12:28 PM~4443596
> *i dont see why everybodys hatin on everyone thats getting shit done. if you want to be at that level do what you got to do to get there. if you dont care just build YOUR car for YOURSELF in YOUR way. if you like the style of 80s cars build one like it. i think whats gotten out of hand is everyone building shit for a plastic trophy.  sure to some its more of the bragin rights but if thats it then step up your game and start bragin.
> *


I am not hating for real, I applaud the time and effort that these guys are putting into these cars. Much love. Just I am not willing to sacrafice my house for it.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

we all know if we had the money that some of these big time car guys had we'd be building the same caliber cars but we all have budgets.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Dec 20 2005, 11:22 AM~4443566
> *well said,i'm not into building show cars..i rather be out cruising in the car and not have to woory about a paint chip here and there..i agree its getting crazy..but it dont bother me..what bothers me is that its seem's to hate if you dont roll a g-body,impala,town car or fleetwood..seems like everybody try to build the same cars..and if you try to anything different theres hate..back when i was young,you would get props for being different..
> *



so true...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

I don't think it's out of hand. Just a lot more people hustlin' to compete with the big boys.

Nowadays, anybody can compete, you never know who's gonna come with what.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well to each his own. Like I said I'm no big time 
car builder never won a car hopping contest at a car show but I've had a hopper and in the late 70's 
and early 80's I'da put up against anythng out there but you
better bring your shit to the streets cause that where I'd be..
69 Chevelle wrapped frame, bored out high presure thick 
block tail gate pump - finnerstone gears. aircarft quality square dump
- #8 hoses 6 die hard battieres. 2 ton coils in the front. got up 
about 24-28 inches and higher when gas hopping that bitch.. 
The car was copper for awaile. I was up on Sunset and at 
Legg-Lake park from 79-84.. Whittier blvd once in awhile 
but it was dead during that time period and the cops were 
hot on lifted cars. This car was known as Hopping Mad (77)originally 
from East Side San Jose Calif..  undefined

[attachmentid=392413]
This version Built by John Cota & me Lil John. John Cota wrapped the frame, he was a bad ass welder..

East Side San Jose 1977 Built by Andy's Hydraulics

[attachmentid=392430]

[attachmentid=392433]

This is my current car prior to me painting it I bought this car in East side San Jose and brought it back to Texas and lifted it and put supremes on it cause I'm ol'skool..

[attachmentid=392418]

Bottom line just build your car to fit you and if shows are your thing that cool but don't get hung up on that. Cruise your shit and hop your shit homies...


----------



## LaPiedad (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2005, 10:39 AM~4443663
> *we all know if we had the money that some of these big time car guys had we'd be building the same caliber cars but we all have budgets.
> *



True. If I won the lottery I would build cars like Sundance, Gold Digger and Hustler 63. And if you think some of these cars are trailer queens, you havent seen the $100k+ Hotrod world. It's not just the lowriding community that looks at lowriders, the whole world is watching. Wouldn't you want them to see the best we can do?!?!? Does anyone agree?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

That's cool but I really don't care myself. personally i'd never build a car I couldn't or wouldn't drive on the street but that's just me. I'm no one just a lowrider..  John - Homie Styln 69 Impala - King of the Homies


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2005, 12:39 PM~4443663
> *we all know if we had the money that some of these big time car guys had we'd be building the same caliber cars but we all have budgets.
> *


I have to dissagree, honestly I think I'd have to be a multi-millionare to invest upwards of 100k in a ride, My house would have to be paid for, my IRA would have to be boomin, all my kids college funds would have to be fully funded, and then maybe would I consider dumping that kind of change in a ride.
Some of these cats w/ these expensive ass rides, can't/won't even pay thier child support. Lowriding is important to me, and a major part of my life, but so is having your priorities straight.
Now if your a shop owner thats a different story, cuz you need to and would want to showcase your work, but for the average Joe Schmoe it aint realistic. Drug money will only last so long


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Trudawg I agree 100% I was outta the game since 84 when I got rid of my last Chevelle, I was busy raising my 3 kids, paying the house payment, sports for the kids and all the other stuff. All my kids are now on there own and I'm back to what I liked doing when I was younger.


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

If its something you can roll in and be proud of. That is what matters.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@Dec 20 2005, 12:21 PM~4443552
> *Talk about out of hand,  have you seen this guys ride and the goodies he has.  Sup Seth! uffin:
> *


Whats up homie! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 20 2005, 05:35 AM~4442442
> *all I see when I look at whatever I have all I see is flaws.....oh well....feel free to respond however you want.....thanks for reading
> *


Nothing wrong with that. There is NO such thing as perfection. And most things come down to taste on a car if the workmanship was done to a high standard. But I can tell you that on any of my cars, all I ever see is the flaws as well. All it means is that you are striving to get as close as possible to the unattainable goal of perfection. And everytime someone is looking at my car, I feel like the Tell Tale Heart...........


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2005, 12:18 PM~4443535
> *you could be a 101 but to me the defenition of OG is people like zeuss ted wells joe ray charles clayton BOX RAT people who have done stuff for the sport and been around doing it for decades being a reader of the 1st lrm doesnt mean much if you havent done anything in or for the lifestyle or made your mark. But I do see your point and i dont have a job but still find money to build 1/2 decent cars that look presentable its all about heart and deditcation
> *


I will some day be an OG I hope :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I want this cadillac...


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2005, 09:18 AM~4443535
> *you could be a 101 but to me the defenition of OG is people like zeuss ted wells joe ray charles clayton BOX RAT people who have done stuff for the sport and been around doing it for decades being a reader of the 1st lrm doesnt mean much if you havent done anything in or for the lifestyle or made your mark. But I do see your point and i dont have a job but still find money to build 1/2 decent cars that look presentable its all about heart and deditcation
> *


IMO the aforementioned would be more of OGs that are also legends in the sport............and that Dirty would indeed be an OG of lowriding. But I am not trying to start a debate on the definition of an OG or lowriding. But if this man has been riding over 20 years on all juiced cars and from state to state...............I think he has put in more then a little work.

But last but not least and IMO the most important:

I think the title of OG is not for one to claim but for one to be claimed...............


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I think jason fell asleep @ the keyboard.lol


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

WELL I DONT HAVE ALOT OF MONEY BUT I PUT INTO MY RIDE WHAT I CAN AS MUCH AS I CAN..I BUILD MY CAR FOR ME NOT FOR EVERYONE ELSE


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 20 2005, 08:35 AM~4442442
> *I think we can all agree that 5 years ago, some of the things that were being done to strictly "turntable cars" are now being found on "street cars".
> 
> *



Well to stay on topic (and not to get into a pissing contest). I guess I will add my OPINION to this topic.


For one, some guys idea of show chrome under carriage is different than another guys might be. I was looking at a build up recently on this website and I saw some "chrome" brake drums that looked like total ass, matter of fact, I saved the pictures on my computer at home and titled the folder "shittyasschromebrakedrums". Why would I save the pics??? Simple, for motivation. To remind me, why I havent finished a car yet, I guess I could settle for the next best thing, but that would be letting myself down.


What I am trying to say is simple, one guys idea of quality is different than someone else. To some chrome is chrome, to others there are many different grades, some guys could care less while the next guy will pick every detail out. Advanced Plating charges $275-375 just to chrome *1* hood hinge. When a guy is building a car with that kind of quality it is going to look different than the guy who paid $40 at a local chrome shop, but to some guys they are both chrome hood hinges, but to others one is nice, one is junk.

Same with paint. Some people think that $2500 at a local dealership is the idea of a high quality show paint job, but then guys like G's Autobody is charging $10,000 for a single color base/clear job, which one is better???? Then what about the multi color jobs like Lifestyle has in their club, some of those paint jobs start out as $15k paint jobs and go up and up until the guy has spent a year just getting paint, patterns, stripes and letting it set up before its cut and buffed, before its all said and done, they have spent like $25k just on paint.

Then what about interior??? Is a simple OG style interior job good enough anymore??? Look at cars like Gold Digger from Lifestyle or Oscar Nunez's (from Southside) 56 ragtop. That kind of interior cost more than most completed so called "turn table cars". So if you are trying to keep up and thats you idea of quality, then you have spent $40k for paint and interior, then what about an engine??? and suspension?

I have seen guys posting up their engines with an autozone engine dress up kit and they call that chromed out. but is it??? all chrome valve covers arent created equally. 


But the question is, can you see the difference?? Obviously there is a difference, I talk to guys ALL DAY about cars. I hear the same shit all time, people WANT to have a car as nice as a Southside or a Lifestyle car, but they dont, why???? I personally feel that when some guys see a car that is badass they dont understand what it is that makes that car badass.





I know that is alot to read, but those are my true feelings on this subject. I know that not everyone can build a $50,000 car in a year or 2. But think about your car the next time you are at Foot Locker spending $150 on a pair of shoes, or at a jewelry store buying a new chain. Because its not how much money you make, its how you spend it. Some guys choose to build a bad ass car, some guys choose to WANT a badass car, but continue to have the best cell phone, MP3 player or shoes on their feet.



Ohh one more thing while we are talking about quality, anyone notice that the chrome on McLeans from 1994 looked alot better than the 200 dollar knockoff wheels from today???


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well I guess it depends on what you mean by OG, since this term can be loosley defined. OG = Old Gangster, to me this term is somewhat new. In the past you would have been a Veterano, now that's OG.. Now how OG is ralated to lowriding is anyone who's been around for a while. I don't see how you can state someone can only be OG cause of the cars they built when in actuality this term was originally ment to describe old time gang memebers???? This is also relative to what you think is awhile. Anything prior to 1970 seem new to me?????


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 9, 2005)

personally i would rather have a clean car and cruise in it rather than just a show car that gets trailered to a show. not knocking anyone's hustle, there are some great cars that are at these shows but i just love the respect and admiration that comes from crusing with friends and fellow lowriders. whenever we go cruising u could see that everyone is looking at us probably cause i'm from new york and it's rare, but it doesn't matter what color u are, young or old. i've had everyone from little kids to older adults ask me to make the car "jump". i got into lowriding later than alot of you guys but always have had a fascination and respect for lowriders, show cars and street cars.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

SIMPLE: *"TO EACH THEIR OWN"* FINE WORDS THAT I KEPT WITH ME AFTER CHILLIN WITH NIMSTER IN CHICAGO ONE YR.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 20 2005, 03:14 PM~4444575
> *I think jason fell asleep @ the keyboard.lol
> *



I just typed alot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

O well, I was gonna respond, but it got too long...


----------



## Bonecrusher (Feb 13, 2004)

THERES ROOM FOR EVERYBODY! THAT'S WHAT MAKES THE LOWRIDER SEEN SO UNIQUE! KEEP WORKING ON YOUR CAR NO MATTER WHAT PROBLEMS ARISE. THE REWARD WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT. :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

The sam eis happening with bikes its getting too expensive to handle. Maybe they should redefine the classes or class lowriders by budget or something


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2005, 01:31 PM~4444655
> *I know that is alot to read, but those are my true feelings on this subject. I know that not everyone can build a $50,000 car in a year or 2. But think about your car the next time you are at Foot Locker spending $150 on a pair of shoes, or at a jewelry store buying a new chain. Because its not how much money you make, its how you spend it. Some guys choose to build a bad ass car, some guys choose to WANT a badass car, but continue to have the best cell phone, MP3 player or shoes on their feet.
> *


So I'm not the only person with $20 boots, $15 shirts but a $300 oil dip-stick?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

I agree with Homie Stylin. Lowriding is diverse though. Some like show, some for street. It must feel great to own a car like Gold digger. I would sleep in the garage every night with that car. On the other hand, it must also feel great to throw the family in a clean 1964 rag, play Stylistics and cruise the Pedro coast on a Sunday, stop for Ceviche at Ports O Call etc.... 

There is always a trade off, of time versus $$$, practical versus impractical

Some people spend 20 years to build a show car, and some would have been better off to leave the suspension black rahter than try to mold and chrome it as Jason said. BALANCE....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2005, 03:31 PM~4444655
> *Well to stay on topic (and not to get into a pissing contest). I guess I will add my OPINION to this topic.
> For one, some guys idea of show chrome under carriage is different than another guys might be. I was looking at a build up recently on this website and I saw some "chrome" brake drums that looked like total ass, matter of fact, I saved the pictures on my computer at home and titled the folder "shittyasschromebrakedrums". Why would I save the pics??? Simple, for motivation. To remind me, why I havent finished a car yet, I guess I could settle for the next best thing, but that would be letting myself down.
> What I am trying to say is simple, one guys idea of quality is different than someone else. To some chrome is chrome, to others there are many different grades, some guys could care less while the next guy will pick every detail out. Advanced Plating charges $275-375 just to chrome 1 hood hinge. When a guy is building a car with that kind of quality it is going to look different than the guy who paid $40 at a local chrome shop, but to some guys they are both chrome hood hinges, but to others one is nice, one is junk.
> ...


You deserve one of these J.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To your opinion, it all depends on how much you want to spend on a car. My friend works at a restoration dealer for old cars, they do not work on any cars prior to 1950. They average in cost at about $100k just to get one of these classic cars and go up from there. I'm not talking Chevy's here. They charge $75 an hour just to clean them up for shows.. So if you got the money to spend $250 for hood hinge that's cool and if that's what you like that cool. But to each his own. I sprayed painted mine black and think they look bad ass...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 20 2005, 03:47 PM~4444720
> *To your opinion, it all depends on how much you want to spend on a car. My friend works at a restoration dealer for old cars, they do not work on any cars prior to 1950. They average in cost at about $100k just to get one of these classic cars and go up from there. I'm not talking Chevy's here. They charge $75 an hour just to clean them up for shows.. So if you got the money to spend $250 for hood hinge that's cool and if that's what you like that cool. But to each his own. I sprayed painted mine black and think they look bad ass...
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Dec 20 2005, 03:43 PM~4444698
> *So I'm not the only person with $20 boots, $15 shirts but a $300 oil dip-stick?
> *



I got on the same Nike Airs I bought 2 years ago for $28, $15 jeans, $3 all black beefy tee and a $6 sweatshirt.



Yet, I spent over $800 on a single carb chrome intake.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 20 2005, 02:47 PM~4444720
> *To your opinion, it all depends on how much you want to spend on a car. My friend works at a restoration dealer for old cars, they do not work on any cars prior to 1950. They average in cost at about $100k just to get one of these classic cars and go up from there. I'm not talking Chevy's here. They charge $75 an hour just to clean them up for shows.. So if you got the money to spend $250 for hood hinge that's cool and if that's what you like that cool. But to each his own. I sprayed painted mine black and think they look bad ass...
> *



It is also priorities. I wouldn't want to put all my $$ into my Impala, because my kids like to go tthe river, so we need a boat, and quads. That is what sucks about Lowrider shows, it is not really fun for the kids, especially if you have girls. They'd rather go to Havasu


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

well me personally im a street rider.. maybe one day ill have lots of chome and a pimped out show car.. but right now.. i do what i can do with what i have.. i have done almost everything to my car.. it may not be a perfect job but my 2 hands built it.. rollin in your ride that you built is a better feeling then winning a 10 dollar award.. i give respect to the people with they decked out cars.. but to me its not worth it cause its no fun if you cant cruize it with your homies..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

That picture of Colin Powell cracks me up everytime I see.. It's funny as hell. I even tell people that now when they get into a long conversation with me... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2005, 02:49 PM~4444734
> *I got on the same Nike Airs I bought 2 years ago for $28, $15 jeans, $3 all black beefy tee and a $6 sweatshirt.
> Yet, I spent over $800 on a single carb chrome intake.
> *


I can attest to that. Jason was dressed like shit when I saw him. Shaved head to save $$ on haircuts, but god dammit, he had 4 New Adex's in his hand :0 :0


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2005, 01:49 PM~4444734
> *I got on the same Nike Airs I bought 2 years ago for $28, $15 jeans, $3 all black beefy tee and a $6 sweatshirt.
> Yet, I spent over $800 on a single carb chrome intake.
> *


When I was a teenager, I used to make fun of this homie in my town cause the way he dressed. He had an astro van that won every sound off and he had the best hoppers, but he always wore those free "Dare To Keep Kids Off Drugs" shirts.
Being older now I understand.

BTW. I've been trying like hell to find a company that makes a chrome intake for the throttle body injected 350 in my Fleetwood. Know of anybody?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriouslincoln90_@Dec 20 2005, 02:50 PM~4444739
> *well me personally im a street rider.. maybe one day ill have lots of chome and a pimped out show car..  but right now.. i do what i can do with what i have.. i have done almost everything to my car..  it may not be a perfect job but my 2 hands built it..  rollin in your ride that you built is a better feeling then winning a 10 dollar award.. i give respect to the people with they decked out cars.. but to me its not worth it cause its no fun if you cant cruize it with your homies..
> *


I can assure you no one builds a 20K car to win a trophy. They build it for pride, the spirit of competition, and the appreciation from peers, is what makes it great. The trophy are cool because the kids like to go get them....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 20 2005, 03:52 PM~4444751
> *I can attest to that. Jason was dressed like shit when I saw him. Shaved head to save $$ on haircuts, but god dammit, he had 4 New Adex's in his hand :0  :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

Noah has been quiet. Rumor has it his 61 will be a show stopper :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 20 2005, 03:52 PM~4444751
> *I can attest to that. Jason was dressed like shit when I saw him. Shaved head to save $$ on haircuts, but god dammit, he had 4 New Adex's in his hand :0  :0
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 



I got to give it to you though, you were all dressed up with a truck load of 63 parts. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Dec 20 2005, 03:53 PM~4444759
> *When I was a teenager, I used to make fun of this homie in my town cause the way he dressed.  He had an astro van that won every sound off and he had the best hoppers, but he always wore those free "Dare To Keep Kids Off Drugs" shirts.
> Being older now I understand.
> 
> ...


hit up http://www.hotrodlane.cc/ they can get one and chrome it nice for you. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2005, 02:55 PM~4444778
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I got to give it to you though, you were all dressed up with a truck load of 63 parts.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2005, 01:57 PM~4444793
> *hit up http://www.hotrodlane.cc/ they can get one and chrome it nice for you.  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: appreciate it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

This topic is Booming 

19 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, big pimpin, impalastyle, juandik, DIPPINIT, Bonecrusher, Armando Ranflitas, M.Cruz, OneStopImpalaShop, Blue Demon, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, Homie Styln, Por313Vida, 1938_MASTER


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2005, 02:57 PM~4444793
> *hit up http://www.hotrodlane.cc/ they can get one and chrome it nice for you.  :biggrin:
> *



They charged me $2300 for a chrome serp setup, but it sure looks purty with those 4 idlers :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Dec 20 2005, 02:58 PM~4444801
> *:thumbsup: appreciate it.
> *



yeah man, you will be happy with their work and service


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 20 2005, 03:59 PM~4444807
> *They charged me $2300 for a chrome serp setup, but it sure looks purty with those 4 idlers :0  :biggrin:
> *


Sell me your OG chrome pulleys.... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 20 2005, 03:59 PM~4444807
> *They charged me $2300 for a chrome serp setup, but it sure looks purty with those 4 idlers :0  :biggrin:
> *



To some people thats "too much" to spend. But to me its well worth it. Hell $400 is alot for a SBC oil pan. $400 is alot for valve covers. $500 is outrageous for a chrome water pump. Hell $400 for a chrome air cleaner could be considered by some people as stupid.



But in the end, its worth it.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 20 2005, 12:50 PM~4444737
> *It is also priorities. I wouldn't want to put all my $$ into my Impala, because my kids like to go tthe river, so we need a boat, and quads. That is what sucks about Lowrider shows, it is not really fun for the kids, especially if you have girls. They'd rather go to Havasu
> *



we should go next season :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 20 2005, 03:03 PM~4444848
> *Sell me your OG chrome pulleys.... :biggrin:
> *



They are original 409 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2005, 03:06 PM~4444873
> *we should go next season  :biggrin:
> *


Ok, Are those still at the dealer or did you take them home :0


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

Ready when you guys are. Just that I can only take one person at a time


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

My terminology of a "street car" might be anothers terminology of a "show car". I want them all street cars whether its all black underneath or shined up. I don't care what it is...or how much money or time is into it...I'm driving it and having fun with it, cuz to me thats what it is all about. Chrome, paint, powdercoat........taking to the streets. I have so many trophies sitting at home for no reason...I guess they could stand for remembrance of what a person has done/accomplished, but now I just take more pictures and video.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

I guess the point of my overtyped reply is, no "lowriding has NOT gotten out of hand".



we need to constantly test ourselves so that we stay on top of what we are trying to accomplish. do we want to be the genre of auto customizing that is known for driving buckets or do we want to go to a car show and get the same respect as the high quality rod builders get????? 


the choice is simple, to me at least it is. I am building my car for ME, for self perseverance. Because that way, when I lay my head down on a pillow every night, I know I did it good enough to make myself happy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 20 2005, 04:07 PM~4444876
> *They are original 409 :0  :0
> *



holy shit 409 custom fuel injection :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

come on now


----------



## Bonecrusher (Feb 13, 2004)

LOWRIDING IS AT ITS VERY BEST AND WILL ONLY GET MORE GOODER! LIKE SOMEONE SAID EARLIER WE JUST NEED A BIG LAKE RIGHT NEXT TO THE SHOWS SO WE CAN HAVE THE CAKE AND ICE CREAM.


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@Dec 20 2005, 11:09 AM~4443472
> *Yup,  it has.  I'd rather be cruising than showing any day.  The show scene is fine and I'll make the scene,  but the street is where it's really at.  If I wanted to see a car on a turntable,  I'd go to the showroom.  If I wanted to see a car on jackstands,  I'd go to the shop.    uffin:
> *


well said, keep it street


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2005, 04:05 PM~4444867
> *To some people thats "too much" to spend. But to me its well worth it. Hell $400 is alot for a SBC oil pan. $400 is alot for valve covers. $500 is outrageous for a chrome water pump. Hell $400 for a chrome air cleaner could be considered by some people as stupid.
> But in the end, its worth it.
> *


Thats if your going for that look.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2005, 03:15 PM~4444940
> *holy shit 409 custom fuel injection  :0
> *



I thought about that, but I decided to stay with my OG, 409 matching pair carbs


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

It hasnt gottten out of hand. I think there are just different levels of cars. I think at some point you have to quit trying to be the best and just build a car for the fun of it. Some people just loose sight of what its all about.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2005, 03:05 PM~4444867
> *To some people thats "too much" to spend. But to me its well worth it. Hell $400 is alot for a SBC oil pan. $400 is alot for valve covers. $500 is outrageous for a chrome water pump. Hell $400 for a chrome air cleaner could be considered by some people as stupid.
> But in the end, its worth it.
> *



Sometimes it is not about the $$, it is how it all comes together. I know you will put it together well, and it will look great, but a car that always stood outto me is a cream colored 63 convertible from New Stars CC. I don't even think it has chrome under, but damn, it is nice. Impalas are already classics, so they don't need much to make them shine, just a Dinsmore :biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

The individuals that build the radical show cars with all the crazy fabrication are people that think outside the box. If we didn't have those kind of people in the world we wouldn't have a lot of things we enjoy today.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well I'm outta here, it's been a fun topic. The only way lowriding is going to get stronger for everyone to feel like they can get involved. We cross all lines from extreme show to street riders. Keep it real homies.. Remember were all lok'n for that little piece of Aztlan.. 
John - Homie Styln 69 Impala and Yes I am King of the Homies and an OG lowrider


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 20 2005, 04:26 PM~4445027
> *It hasnt gottten out of hand. I think there are just different levels of cars. I think at some point you have to quit trying to be the best and just build a car for the fun of it. Some people just loose sight of what its all about.
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Dec 20 2005, 03:21 PM~4444977
> *well said, keep it street
> *


If I lived in Iowa, I would keep it street also. Dirt roads, and Houston beinf the closet car show would not make it fun having a show car


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 20 2005, 04:30 PM~4445056
> *Sometimes it is not about the $$, it is how it all comes together. I know you will put it together well, and it will look great, but a car that always stood outto me is a cream colored 63 convertible from New Stars CC. I don't even think it has chrome under, but damn, it is nice. Impalas are already classics, so they don't need much to make them shine, just a Dinsmore :biggrin:
> *



I am a personal fan of the almighty black chassis.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

wow



23 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
20 Members: TATTOO-76, SIXTRAY, timdog57, Bonecrusher, Armando Ranflitas, SIXONEFORLIFE, Round2, mikew3605, impalabuilder.com, Mr Minnesota, DIPPINIT, BalleronaBudget, Lac of Respect, OneStopImpalaShop, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, 1938_MASTER, Coast One, BuThatsaCHRYSLER, mikes73, Frosty


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 20 2005, 04:30 PM~4445056
> *Sometimes it is not about the $$, it is how it all comes together. I know you will put it together well, and it will look great, but a car that always stood outto me is a cream colored 63 convertible from New Stars CC. I don't even think it has chrome under, but damn, it is nice. Impalas are already classics, so they don't need much to make them shine, just a Dinsmore :biggrin:
> *


Isnt that the truth.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 20 2005, 01:34 PM~4445107
> *Isnt that the truth.
> *



maybe in your mind lol fucking raggedy old compass that u will never use!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

move bitch get out the way get out the way bitch


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

im gonna put a pontiac one in mine


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 20 2005, 03:26 PM~4445027
> *I think at some point you have to quit trying to be the best and just build a car for the fun of it. Some people just loose sight of what its all about.
> *



{ding ding ding}


----------



## Bonecrusher (Feb 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 20 2005, 03:30 PM~4445063
> *Well I'm outta here, it's been  a fun topic. The only way lowriding is going to get stronger for everyone to feel like they can get involved. We cross all lines from extreme show to street riders. Keep it real homies.. Remember were all lok'n for that little piece of Aztlan..
> John - Homie Styln 69 Impala and Yes I am King of the Homies and an OG lowrider
> *


I SECOND THAT ! GOOD TOPIC I HAD FUN READING ALL COMMENTS.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

is it out of control???? no
are their people that are always going to go above and beyond??? yes
should it influence the way you feel abou lowriding??? yes
 if there is one thing i would like to leave with lowriding its that people build their cars FOR THEMSELVES! the way they dreamed and the way they want, not just good enough to be nicer than his over there.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Just my 2cent's

I rember whan if you had a nice car with a stock paint job and some rim's and some sound's you were the man. You had Hydro's and you were a god.

NOW, you have to do all kind's of sh*t just to be in a Mild Class 

But, In All I love to see all the " Next level " Lowrider's with all that
Chrome and Gold plateing, Wild body Mod's and Hi HorsePower Eng's
:thumbsup: To All Them homie's takeing it to the next level.

All and All this is what I will say....
NO MATTER WHAT KIND OF CAR'S YOU LIKE WHAN YOU 
SEE A LOWRIDER DOING A 3-WHEEL DOWN THE BLVD.
YOU GOT TO STOP AND GIVE MAD RESPECT ! ! ! ! ! ! !

It's a way of life........


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

and i forgot to say, the only time one of my cars will go on a trailor is if it broke down!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I like to hear peoples opinions. Because sometimes opinions can be new ideas. But in some cases they are just what They and most other people think your car should look like. I was going to build my 69 with chrome undercarriage, painted belly, wrapped frame, etc.... But I thought about how much I wanted to enjoy the car and not have to spend all my time cleaning the chrome on the bottom of the car. So now all I am going to do is black out the bottom of the car and make it a nice street car to enjoy for years. 

I do think it all comes down to preference on how YOU want to build YOUR car. Thats right it is YOUR car not the 5000 people on Lay it Low or the 5000 people at the show. Be happy with what you can do and what is in your budget. That is how I see it.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

The topic of this thread is "has lowriding got out of hand?"

I think this topic has gotten out of hand.........

There is a mod activily posting in this topic. What do you say mr mod, why dont you clean it up and get rid of some of the off topic stuff..........

Back on topic, there is and will always be people who wish to take anything to the next level. Whether it be their house, their car, their clothes, their hair style, their tats or just about anything else. I myself choose to stop and admire the work and craftsmanship that has been done........ for example I put lights on my x-mas tree and a couple of windows............then you go out to the burbs and you see a guy that has every square inch of his property decked in lights from roof to floor. Do I feel the need to compete with him, NOPE, but I do feel the need to stop and admire his handywork.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 20 2005, 03:01 PM~4445334
> *I like to hear peoples opinions.  Because sometimes opinions can be new ideas.  But in some cases they are just what They and most other people think your car should look like.  I was going to build my 69 with chrome undercarriage, painted belly, wrapped frame, etc....  But I thought about how much I wanted to enjoy the car and not have to spend all my time cleaning the chrome on the bottom of the car.  So now all I am going to do is black out the bottom of the car and make it a nice street car to enjoy for years.
> 
> I do think it all comes down to preference on how YOU want to build YOUR car.    Thats right it is YOUR car not the 5000 people on Lay it Low or the 5000 people at the show.  Be happy with what you can do and what is in your budget.  That is how I see it.
> *


YUP^^^^^^^^^

so many people dont like my car, the say it needs this its missing this, but guess what i dont say shit about your car cause its YOURS.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2005, 03:35 PM~4445115
> *maybe in your mind lol fucking raggedy old compass that u will never use!!!!!!
> *


Old Skool Navigation, Welcome to Dinsmore Never Lost. Mine actually speaks to me :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2005, 04:35 PM~4445115
> *maybe in your mind lol fucking raggedy old compass that u will never use!!!!!!
> *


*DINSMORE 4 LIFE*

IT'S LIKE YOU BUYING OG TRAILMASTERS YOU WOULDNT SETTLE FOR DUMMY SPOTS ON YOUR DOORS WOULD YOU AND TRYING TO PASS THEM OFF AS THE REAL DEAL? :uh: 

DONT FAKE THE FUNK.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 20 2005, 05:09 PM~4445427
> *:0  :0
> *


Brandon is sayin in this pic, *" I dont know if I should wipe down her ass or the daytons."* :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 20 2005, 02:09 PM~4445421
> *DINSMORE 4 LIFE
> 
> IT'S LIKE YOU BUYING OG TRAILMASTERS YOU WOULDNT SETTLE FOR DUMMY SPOTS ON YOUR DOORS WOULD YOU AND TRYING TO PASS THEM OFF AS THE REAL DEAL? :uh:
> ...


arent you the one with dummy lights? i wouldnt put a repro compass or an og one in any of my lowriders maybe an og concourse car but thats it go fix your exhaust


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2005, 05:14 PM~4445464
> *arent you the one with dummy lights? i wouldnt put a repro compass or an og one in any of my lowriders maybe an og concourse car but thats it go fix your exhaust
> *


Yes and I have never passed them off as the real deal, and you already know I have the real deal.  Well thats your view, on it. The Dinsmore C.C. will fine you if they find that fake in your ride. My exhaust is fine, Go track your package. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

damn Seth. that is a nice 61 you got.


im not a fan of the exhaust, but its not my car.  and I dont like spot lights or compasses either.




but, is that a real safety star???? those are worth some cash.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 20 2005, 02:20 PM~4445516
> *Yes and I have never passed them off as the real deal, and you already know I have the real deal.    Well thats your view, on it.  The Dinsmore C.C. will fine you if they find that fake in your ride. My exhaust is fine, Go track your package. :biggrin:
> *


hey asshole dont point those cannons at me dick head :0 in my best saving private ryan voice INCOMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and there is no package to track you know that number i have is invalid


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2005, 05:23 PM~4445545
> *damn Seth. that is a nice 61 you got.
> im not a fan of the exhaust, but its not my car.    and I dont like spot lights or compasses either.
> but, is that a real safety star???? those are worth some cash.
> *


Thanks Jason. I love my ride, although its not up to my standards and really its just a polished turd, I love it. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2005, 03:41 PM~4445162
> *im gonna put a pontiac one in mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2005, 05:23 PM~4445547
> *
> 
> hey asshole dont point those cannons at me dick head  :0 in my best saving private ryan voice INCOMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and there is no package to track you know that number i have is invalid
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 20 2005, 04:38 PM~4445611
> *Thanks Jason. I love my ride, although its not up to my standards and really its just a polished turd, I love it.  :biggrin:
> *


I like it tambien


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i feel like im in the accessories post again...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 20 2005, 05:42 PM~4445654
> *i feel like im in the accessories post again...
> *


LMAO!

SUP SANCO MAN! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 20 2005, 04:42 PM~4445654
> *i feel like im in the accessories post again...
> *


Yep, Sancos and Dinsmore for Life CC


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

I think this topic has gotten out of hand. 
Let's see some pics of Noahs 61 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2005, 03:49 PM~4444734
> *I got on the same Nike Airs I bought 2 years ago for $28, $15 jeans, $3 all black beefy tee and a $6 sweatshirt.
> Yet, I spent over $800 on a single carb chrome intake.
> *


well, I just finally bought a new pair of shoes after wearing the SAME ones for 3.5 years. AND the ONLY reason why I did was because the heel in the second shoe finally got holes in them (the 1st shoe had holes in it 3 months ago). MAN I couldn't even walk on a wet carport (no puddles) without my socks getting soaked. :uh: 

Yes I'm a stingy mofo when it comes to materialistic things. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUSTY (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 20 2005, 04:20 PM~4445516
> *Yes and I have never passed them off as the real deal, and you already know I have the real deal.    Well thats your view, on it.  The Dinsmore C.C. will fine you if they find that fake in your ride. My exhaust is fine, Go track your package. :biggrin:
> *




EXHAUST LOOKS TOUGH HOMIE


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 20 2005, 06:35 AM~4442442
> *Over the years I have seen what is actually considered a clean lowrider become more and more evolved in the quality area.  I think we can all agree that 5 years ago, some of the things that were being done to strictly "turntable cars" are now being found on "street cars".
> I know all the Californians have been at this for years but the quality and amount of modifications being done to street cars is at an all time high.  My question is where does it end?  Are we alienating people or will we start to alienate people with the level that cars are being taken too.
> Just look at the project rides section and see all the wrapped painted and molded frames, painted bellies, chrome undercarriages, shaved firewalls, motor swaps, etc.  It takes massive amounts of money to do a number of these things and no one can do EVERYTHING themselves, so where does that leave the individuals that maybe don't make as much as the next person or that may have more responsibilities than the next person.  Should they give up their dream of never having anything nice since paint wheels and juice is less than the minimum now?
> ...


shit and i though i was kidding myself

i think Lowriding on this board is out of hand


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 20 2005, 03:45 PM~4445677
> *LMAO!
> 
> SUP SANCO MAN! :biggrin:
> *


dreams really do come true!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUSTY (Sep 7, 2005)

I WOULD LIKE TO SEE PICTURES OF ONESTOPIMPALASHOP CARS


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

"STEP YO' GAME UP"....lil' Jon and the Eastside Boyz 

Shit will continue to get better, badder, faster, shinier, and stronger etc...to ride you dont need all that shit...

I dont care what you roll...when your hittin' em' down the freeway at 70 mph, nothing beats seeing the faces of the people in the cars your hopping past while hoping to GOD you dont break a ball joint or a have a wheel bearing pop out on your drums!...fuc it! 

Roll what u got just kick it, and enjoy the sport... 

Corona anyone...?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

^^^^ he sound ignorant to anyone else???


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Dec 20 2005, 04:16 PM~4445955
> *^^^^ he sound ignorant to anyone else???
> *


sound really fucking stupid to me


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Dec 20 2005, 03:04 PM~4445885
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SEE PICTURES OF ONESTOPIMPALASHOP CARS
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2005, 04:19 PM~4445966
> *:biggrin:
> *


every hater within a mile of LIL will come to talk shit about that car in 3 2 1.......


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2005, 03:19 PM~4445966
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


so many flaws on that car, I could go on forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But I do like the addition, lmao..........


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Dec 20 2005, 03:21 PM~4445982
> *every hater within a mile of LIL will come to talk shit about that car in  3 2 1.......
> *


its ok he has a set of new 72 spoke 13's he can slap on at anytime so hes ok


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Dec 20 2005, 06:16 PM~4445955
> *^^^^ he sound ignorant to anyone else???
> *


well he is from Minnesota, which is like Kentucky Jr.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Dec 20 2005, 05:21 PM~4445982
> *every hater within a mile of LIL will come to talk shit about that car in  3 2 1.......
> *



Don't see why?? The car is nice and has a lot of good options. I bet anyone who criticizes doesn't have anything any better....


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 20 2005, 04:47 PM~4446178
> *Don't see why?? The car is nice and has a lot of good options. I bet anyone who criticizes doesn't have anything any better....
> *


i was talkiing about the wheels


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

the way i look at it...everyones in a different level. to some of these builders $100K is pocket change.For the rest of us 10 bucks is pocket change. My self, ill have about 25k in my 64 when im done with the frame off..no chrome undies. all shiney black.and im gonna slap me a pretty crate motor in it painted OG colors.it will look like it did when it was born.minus the wheels and suspension. but everyone has different wants and needs...if your gonna build a $150k car....build the hell out of it  i would IF i could :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 20 2005, 04:34 PM~4446083
> *well he is from Minnesota, which is like Kentucky Jr.
> *


wow thats pretty impressive.... you know that Minnesota is a STATE....i didnt know they had schools in Cleveland


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 20 2005, 05:03 PM~4446308
> *wow thats pretty impressive.... you know that Minnesota is a STATE....i didnt know they had schools in Cleveland
> *


minnesota a US state? last heard you fuckers were canadians

damm


----------



## ELMODERATOR (Dec 14, 2005)

LOWRIDERS USED TO BE FOR THE POOR AND THE YOUNG,AND NOW ITS ALL RICH OLD GEISERS DOIN IT,JUST LIKE RAP MUSIC USED TO BE FOR THE PPOR,STRRET LEVEL, NOW EVERYBODYS ALL DIAMOND ENCRUSTED WEARIN GAY :uh: ASS GUCCI AND TALKIN BOUT KRYSTAL IN STEAD OF 40S


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Yea I'm not to crazy about big wheels, that seems more like the hip hop generation. Not really a lowrider more like a nice classic car. Somewhere between hot rod and street rod. But that's just me, still looks nice..


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 20 2005, 11:26 PM~4445027
> *It hasnt gottten out of hand. I think there are just different levels of cars. I think at some point you have to quit trying to be the best and just build a car for the fun of it. Some people just loose sight of what its all about.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMODERATOR_@Dec 20 2005, 06:08 PM~4446331
> *LOWRIDERS USED TO BE FOR THE POOR AND THE YOUNG,AND NOW ITS ALL RICH OLD GEISERS DOIN IT,JUST LIKE RAP MUSIC USED TO BE FOR THE PPOR,STRRET LEVEL, NOW EVERYBODYS ALL DIAMOND ENCRUSTED WEARIN GAY  :uh: ASS GUCCI AND TALKIN BOUT KRYSTAL IN STEAD OF 40S
> *



Talk about Gay... Look at ur avatar. Care to explain that??


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Dec 20 2005, 06:03 PM~4446302
> *the way i look at it...everyones in a different level. to some of these builders $100K is pocket change.For the rest of us 10 bucks is pocket change. My self, ill have about 25k in my 64 when im done with the frame off..no chrome undies. all shiney black.and im gonna slap me a pretty crate motor in it painted OG colors.it will look like it did when it was born.minus the wheels and suspension. but everyone has different wants and needs...if your gonna build a $150k car....build the hell out of it   i would IF i could :biggrin:
> *



Well Well Well, Sounds like Notorious will have some competition form NC :0 :0 
Anyone care to comment on this??? :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 20 2005, 05:18 PM~4446402
> *Well Well Well, Sounds like Notorious will have some competition form NC :0  :0
> Anyone care to comment on this??? :biggrin:
> *


Rollo and Notorious are gonna bring it :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 20 2005, 11:32 AM~4443628
> *:worship:  :worship:
> 
> Damn, you know what is bad, they do not really role King and Story anymore, except maybe once a year.  That place used to be every weekend, I mean people lined up on every corner.  Damn that shit used to be crazy.
> ...


not true.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Dec 20 2005, 05:06 PM~4446324
> *minnesota a US state? last heard you fuckers were canadians
> 
> damm
> *


No more than us fuckers from Detroit, Seattle, Buffalo NY, and yes even Cleveland..
They're all closer to Canada than Minneapolis/ St. Paul... Check your maps beeeeotch!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

What is not true PSTA


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I say do what you can,but DO IT RIGHT!
I COULD have done my LaC alittle cleaner,Shit,I could have had a Impala built for me even,BUT instead I decided to buy a house and Build my laC the best I could.
I didnt cut corners or go half ass on WHAT I WAS ABLE to do.I wish I could have put chrome underneath the car,BUT I was able to put it on the exteriopr,and I bought new mouldings for my Lac.
My paint job is only a $5,000 one,but its clean,and my mural is worth more then some people actually pay for paint jobs on their LoLo.
My car is NOT all that,but its clean and I gave it my best!
My point,as long as you are giving your 100%(not everyones 100% is the same)thats all that should matter.The more cars you build,the better you will/or should get.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 20 2005, 05:29 PM~4446465
> *No more than us fuckers from Detroit, Seattle, Buffalo NY, and yes even Cleveland..
> They're all closer to Canada than Minneapolis/ St. Paul...  Check your maps beeeeotch!
> *


you people act more canadian than they do you fucking yuppers


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 20 2005, 06:30 PM~4446474
> *What is not true PSTA
> *


they still dip on King and story.It isnt EXACTLY what it use to be,but ****** still roll,and this year it should be REALLY CRACCIN again!
The reason last year no one did was because they were doing construction where 7-11 is.They tore down that whole shopping center and redid it!
coast one might have some pics.You wouldnt reconize it homie,it looks way different!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ELMODERATOR_@Dec 20 2005, 07:08 PM~4446331
> *LOWRIDERS USED TO BE FOR THE POOR AND THE YOUNG,AND NOW ITS ALL RICH OLD GEISERS DOIN IT,JUST LIKE RAP MUSIC USED TO BE FOR THE PPOR,STRRET LEVEL, NOW EVERYBODYS ALL DIAMOND ENCRUSTED WEARIN GAY  :uh: ASS GUCCI AND TALKIN BOUT KRYSTAL IN STEAD OF 40S
> *


times have changed you fucken idiot!!! so thats why the music has...it wouldn't make sense to rap about 40's n bithces now...

since times HAVE changed....thats why i personally think lolo's have changed as well!!!

just like most think that its bad to roll bolt ons....or that soft tops are out of style, or even full color murals....

but if you really wanted to, you COULD do it...its just a personal chioce...

me...personally, i'm very new to lowriding, im only 22, but i've been going to shows, building models & bikes since i can remember...i used to spend all my time doodling lowrider impalas in class.....and well, a clean street ride to me is what im doing to my lincoln right now...i won't care what others say ( i mean i will, but im not gonna go cry if someone doesn't like it) but I just want to have a clean paint, pin-striping & gold leafing, lil chrome on the front & rear suspension, and I want to roll the streets that way!!!!


thats how I have seen things and I learned from the people I idolized that, thats how i want to roll!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Dec 20 2005, 07:36 PM~4446531
> *times have changed you fucken idiot!!! so thats why the music has...it wouldn't make sense to rap about 40's n bithces now...
> 
> since times HAVE changed....thats why i personally think lolo's have changed as well!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Ralph you sound like that fool from Don't be a menace to South Central while drinking you juice in the hood. 40's and 9's


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 20 2005, 07:34 PM~4446507
> *they still dip on King and story.It isnt EXACTLY what it use to be,but ****** still roll,and this year it should be REALLY CRACCIN again!
> The reason last year no one did was because they were doing construction where 7-11 is.They tore down that whole shopping center and redid it!
> coast one might have some pics.You wouldnt reconize it homie,it looks way different!
> *


Damn, that is cool, I think that Lowriding is making a come back to spots that were shut down back in the late 80's early 90's. My boy was telling me that the park we used to go to in Vallejo is cracking again. Even Sacramento is making a comeback. San Jo will always be San Jo, fucking Police. But I think the whole persona of Gangs and lowriding is dying down. Well until you get some jackass in Vegas, but other then that, it is all good.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 20 2005, 06:48 PM~4446627
> *Damn, that is cool, I think that Lowriding is making a come back to spots that were shut down back in the late 80's early 90's.  My boy was telling me that the park we used to go to in Vallejo is cracking again.  Even Sacramento is making a comeback.  San Jo will always be San Jo, fucking Police.  But I think the whole persona of Gangs and lowriding is dying down.  Well until you get some jackass in Vegas, but other then that, it is all good.
> *


yes sir!
Just trying to keep you up with the Cali scene homie!


----------



## LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 20 2005, 06:31 PM~4446480
> *I say do what you can,but DO IT RIGHT!
> I COULD have done my LaC alittle cleaner,Shit,I could have had a Impala built for me even,BUT instead I decided to buy a house and Build my laC the best I could.
> I didnt cut corners or go half ass on WHAT I WAS ABLE to do.I wish I could have put chrome underneath the car,BUT I was able to put it on the exteriopr,and I bought new mouldings for my Lac.
> ...


Well said Rick. 
The more cars you build the better you will or should get.
resources-finance-capablilities-patients= to the best of *my* ability 
Oh yea and to past club inspection


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 20 2005, 07:44 PM~4446602
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Ralph you sound like that fool from Don't be a menace to South Central while drinking you juice in the hood.  40's and 9's
> *


come on seargent, i was trying to be serious...!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: 









but for reals, this dude wants it to be 1990 again...!!! :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA_@Dec 20 2005, 07:50 PM~4446653
> *Well said Rick.
> The more cars you build the better you will or should get.
> resources-finance-capablilities-patients= to the best of my ability
> ...


amen to that homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I am coming home in 5 years after I retire.



> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 20 2005, 07:49 PM~4446641
> *yes sir!
> Just trying to keep you up with the Cali scene homie!
> *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA_@Dec 20 2005, 06:50 PM~4446653
> *Well said Rick.
> The more cars you build the better you will or should get.
> resources-finance-capablilities-patients= to the best of my ability
> ...


Exactly.
I know we feel the same way LoLo.I couldnt Rep the "I" with a car that was garbage.TO ME,it would be a slap in the face to O.G's Like Chrles,you,dean,and the rest of the homies that been doing this shit since before I was born.
Believe me when I say,I try and give my 100% best for myself and the Club.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

don't let me see someone driving a 100k lowrider pull up, and step out wearing some beat up ass shoes. :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Timdog57, I got quite a few people hat'n on my 69. Called it junk ain't no show car and all that. You know what, it ain't no show car and if it's junk, it's my junk..
Here's what I did to my 69 Impala, rhino coated undercariage black, powder coated everything else & I mean everything..

Here's some pic's of my junk under construction..

[attachmentid=392830]

[attachmentid=392831]

[attachmentid=392834]

[attachmentid=392833]

[attachmentid=392835]

[attachmentid=392836]

[attachmentid=392837]

[attachmentid=392842]

[attachmentid=392840]

[attachmentid=392843]

[attachmentid=392844]

Well that's my junker... But it's all mine


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Dec 20 2005, 11:28 AM~4443913
> *I don't think it's out of hand. Just a lot more people hustlin' to compete with the big boys.
> 
> Nowadays, anybody can compete, you never know who's gonna come with what.
> *


 :thumbsup: Well put bro!!!!!!!


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 20 2005, 06:10 PM~4446851
> *Timdog57, I got quite a few people hat'n on my 69. Called it junk ain't no show car and all that. You know what, it ain't no show car and if it's junk, it's my junk..
> Here's what I did to my 69 Impala, rhino coated undercariage black, powder coated everything else & I mean everything..
> 
> ...


now thats my kinda car :biggrin: simple and clean as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## Sanchez 1 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 20 2005, 11:22 AM~4443562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN RIDES HOMIE. MY DAD HAD A 68 CHEVELLE WITH AIR SHOCKS IN THE BACK AND ONE PUMP TO THE FRONT ON SOME CRAGERS BACK IN THE MID 70'S, WHEN HE USED TO CRUISE WHITTIER.    BACK IN THE GOOD OLD DAYS.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Dec 20 2005, 04:36 PM~4446531
> *i won't care what others say ( i mean i will, but im not gonna go cry if someone doesn't like it)
> *


One of the most honest statements on LIL


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

IN MY OPINION, STREET IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO......ALTHOUGH THESE TURNTABLE CARS ARE A GREAT WAY FOR AN ARTIST TO SHOW THEIR CREATIVETY AND TALENT.....AS LONG AS IT NEVER GOES AWAY, IM ALL FOR IT...ITS THE ONLY WAY TO LIVE LIFE....


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 20 2005, 08:35 AM~4442442
> *Over the years I have seen what is actually considered a clean lowrider become more and more evolved in the quality area.  I think we can all agree that 5 years ago, some of the things that were being done to strictly "turntable cars" are now being found on "street cars".
> I know all the Californians have been at this for years but the quality and amount of modifications being done to street cars is at an all time high.  My question is where does it end?  Are we alienating people or will we start to alienate people with the level that cars are being taken too.
> Just look at the project rides section and see all the wrapped painted and molded frames, painted bellies, chrome undercarriages, shaved firewalls, motor swaps, etc.  It takes massive amounts of money to do a number of these things and no one can do EVERYTHING themselves, so where does that leave the individuals that maybe don't make as much as the next person or that may have more responsibilities than the next person.  Should they give up their dream of never having anything nice since paint wheels and juice is less than the minimum now?
> ...


Thank you. I've been waiting for somebody respecatable to say this. Seems like taking whatever car you have, getting it painted, juicing it, putting 13's on and gettign interior done is slacking. I mean what if all I want is 13's paint beat and juice? Then I need to "save up till I can afford to build a show car" or I have the "bare minimum." I just want a lowrider I love and can drive. But instead you have standards to chase.


----------



## MRBROUGHAM (Dec 21, 2005)

ITS ALL ABOUT MONEY NOW :uh: I MISS THE 90S  LOWRIDERS WER FOR POOR,FOR THE HOODLUMS! NOW ITS A RICH MANS SPORT,LIKE RAP MUSIC, NOW ITS ALL GAY AND ABOUT BRAGING ALL THA TIME :uh: WHAT HAPPEND TO THE SEX DRUGS AND VIOLENCE,NOW EVERYONS PUTTING GAY LOUIE VOUITON INTERIOR,GUCCI :uh: CARS LOOK LIKE GAY PURSES ON WHEELS :uh: EVERY ONE WANTS A TRAILOR QUEEN :uh: THEN THEY DRIVE AROUND IN HONDAS,! :uh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 20 2005, 07:59 PM~4446751
> *don't let me see someone driving a 100k lowrider pull up, and step out wearing some beat up ass shoes.  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *



why not???? thats a real lowrider......     


last years nikes, $3 shirt, cheap jeans, free socks. $15k paint job.



is it cool seeing someone with some famous brand name of clothes on.....and a busted ass cutlass?????????? 

I mean really, maybe I am just too far gone to change myself, but are the $150 Jordans gonna make a financed 64 fleetwood look better???


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

street is nice :thumbsup: 

DRIVE IT.. HOP IT.. PUT THAT BITCH ON THE TURN TABLE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

this is a great thread. I love to see people get back to their lowriding roots. lets keep the sport more on the streets and less in the studio


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOWRIDING IS WHAT IT IS, I THINK HOPPIN HAS GOT A LIL OUT OF HAND THOUGH


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Dec 20 2005, 10:14 PM~4447759
> *LOWRIDING IS WHAT IT IS, I THINK HOPPIN HAS GOT A LIL OUT OF HAND THOUGH
> *



thats an understatement homie.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WELL ITS GOTTIN OUT OF CONTROL :0


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Dec 20 2005, 10:21 PM~4447809
> *WELL ITS GOTTIN OUT OF CONTROL :0
> *



its insane.



simple law: "what goes up, must come down" WITHOUT A ROPE OR FORKLIFT.


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2005, 09:22 PM~4447815
> *its insane.
> simple law: "what goes up, must come down" WITHOUT A ROPE OR FORKLIFT.
> *



lol

and that standing shit is crazy.... waste of a good car


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2005, 09:43 PM~4447534
> *why not???? thats a real lowrider......
> last years nikes, $3 shirt, cheap jeans, free socks. $15k paint job.
> is it cool seeing someone with some famous brand name of clothes on.....and a busted ass cutlass??????????
> ...


no, but a neat appereance says alot more about yourself than what kind of car you drive.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2005, 10:22 PM~4447815
> *its insane.
> simple law: "what goes up, must come down" WITHOUT A ROPE OR FORKLIFT.
> *


4 REAL


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 20 2005, 10:24 PM~4447829
> *no, but a neat appereance says alot more about yourself than what kind of car you drive.
> *



neat and clean is one thing.




$100 shirts are something different. 


I guess I dont get it. I mean, I've taken trips to LA just to look at a few shops, and get motivated on my car and to pick a few colors out. But I cant see myself walking into Bowtie Connection and asking John what kind of pants he has on, or going to Homies and asking Ant what kind of shoes he wears. :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2005, 10:30 PM~4447877
> *neat and clean is one thing.
> $100 shirts are something different.
> I guess I dont get it. I mean, I've taken trips to LA just to look at a few shops, and get motivated on my car and to pick a few colors out. But I cant see myself walking into Bowtie Connection and asking John what kind of pants he has on, or going to Homies and asking Ant what kind of shoes he wears.  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Hahahaha, yeah remember this one


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2005, 09:30 PM~4447877
> *But I cant see myself walking into Bowtie Connection and asking John what kind of pants he has on, or going to Homies and asking Ant what kind of shoes he wears.  :twak:  :twak:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hahahhaha :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 20 2005, 10:43 PM~4447959
> *Hahahaha, yeah remember this one
> *



wow that was a free shirt too.



ohh well, its long gone in the trash now.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2005, 10:30 PM~4447877
> *neat and clean is one thing.
> $100 shirts are something different.
> I guess I dont get it. I mean, I've taken trips to LA just to look at a few shops, and get motivated on my car and to pick a few colors out. But I cant see myself walking into Bowtie Connection and asking John what kind of pants he has on, or going to Homies and asking Ant what kind of shoes he wears.  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Your missing the point. I never said shit about wearing designer clothes, and $150 sneakers. But if your neat and cleanliness stops at your car, then you need re-think a few things.
You can have southside player for your car, but if your house looks like shit, and you do too, then you need to straighten up your priorities a bit


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 20 2005, 08:35 AM~4442442
> *Over the years I have seen what is actually considered a clean lowrider become more and more evolved in the quality area.  I think we can all agree that 5 years ago, some of the things that were being done to strictly "turntable cars" are now being found on "street cars".
> I know all the Californians have been at this for years but the quality and amount of modifications being done to street cars is at an all time high.  My question is where does it end?  Are we alienating people or will we start to alienate people with the level that cars are being taken too.
> Just look at the project rides section and see all the wrapped painted and molded frames, painted bellies, chrome undercarriages, shaved firewalls, motor swaps, etc.  It takes massive amounts of money to do a number of these things and no one can do EVERYTHING themselves, so where does that leave the individuals that maybe don't make as much as the next person or that may have more responsibilities than the next person.  Should they give up their dream of never having anything nice since paint wheels and juice is less than the minimum now?
> ...


I'll talk to you when I see you.Got to much to say!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

For me man, lowriding is not the only thing in my life.

I like to wear nice clothes, so I buy them. I like to collect certain things, so I buy them.

I also have been a professional musician for a long time, so that takes a higher priority sometimes.

Just the way it is. Building my cars is not _THE_ most important thing in my life.

But by the same token, I try to do most stuff in my life to best of my ability, means and finances.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2005, 12:39 PM~4443663
> *we all know if we had the money that some of these big time car guys had we'd be building the same caliber cars but we all have budgets.
> *


Exactly.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 20 2005, 02:14 PM~4444193
> *I have to dissagree, honestly I think I'd have to be a multi-millionare to invest upwards of 100k in a ride, My house would have to be paid for, my IRA would have to be boomin, all my kids college funds would have to be fully funded, and then maybe would I consider dumping that kind of change in a ride.
> Some of these cats w/ these expensive ass rides, can't/won't even pay thier child support. Lowriding is important to me, and a major part of my life, but so is having your priorities straight.
> Now if your a shop owner thats a different story, cuz you need to and would want to showcase your work, but for the average Joe Schmoe it aint realistic. Drug money will only last so long
> *


Your right, the only way I could build a car like Sundance and CG is if I was a multi million dollar man or won the lottery, like you said my family and kids (if I had any) would come first, point blank.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

yes it has .for the best :biggrin: keep it clean alway .the LowRider way


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

The way I see it when I bought my car I had a vision how I wanted my car to look
Im buildin it to my taste and I dont care if people dont think Im puttin enough money in it. My vision my car (my mother fuc**ng money) :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Dec 21 2005, 04:50 AM~4449899
> *For me man, lowriding is not the only thing in my life.
> 
> I like to wear nice clothes, so I buy them. I like to collect certain things, so I buy them.
> ...


That's an honest and realistic statement.

There are many people who are *OBSESSIVE COMPULSIVE* and have a sickness. To me if you are going out of your way to build the baddest and cleanest ride thats a great thing. If you have no life outside of building a car, and if you would rather spend thousands and thousands on a car before taking care of yourself or your family, Well, thats pretty sad. People really need to get their priorities straight. 

I have been saying this for years, All these cars take is *3* things, and they are Time, Money, and Patience. Time and Patience isnt the problem for the most of us. Bottom line is Enjoy what you own,build your car for yourself and no one else.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

You guys think too much. I am getting a headache. Just build the damn cars n quit talking about it. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2005, 11:24 AM~4450920
> *You guys think too much. I am getting a headache. Just build the damn cars n quit talking about it. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

MY NAME IS ZEKE AND I AM A LOWRIDAHOLIC :biggrin: DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS NOTHING LIKE A CLASSIC I HAVE BUILT THEM ALL FROM THE 30S TO THE 60S BOMBS ARE MY CUP OF TEA HATE TO SEE A BOMB CUT UP ANY CLASSIC AT THAT PERO THATS NOT MY DESCISION MIS DOS PENNIES


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2005, 10:30 PM~4447877
> * I cant see myself walking into Bowtie Connection and asking John what kind of pants he has on, or going to Homies and asking Ant what kind of shoes he wears.  :twak:  :twak:
> *


i know paul wall would. If John said wearing ashley olson pants was cool paul wall would own 13 pairs. If John said lowriding 2006 civics was the "next thing" then paul would have every color in every model. :0 Bling bling :0 

Hey fool, do you have to work friday? I don't. :biggrin:


----------



## lolink (Oct 25, 2001)

OUT OF HAND: Going on your 3rd mortgage refinance, late on other payments, maxed out credit cards, no health insurance, no retirement funds, living way beyond your means because you want to LOWRIDE at a "certain" level to keep up with the Lowrider Joneses.

NOT OUT OF HAND: the opposite of out of hand, with an emergency savings account and where family is straight and relatively stress free with time and obvious excess loot to spend on a lowrider. This person can have the 100K+ ride with all the options.

Those trying to keep up with the Joneses...will get POPPED on layitlow and in real life.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 21 2005, 12:30 PM~4451307
> *i know paul wall would.  If John said wearing ashley olson pants was cool paul wall would own 13 pairs.  If John said lowriding 2006 civics was the "next thing" then paul would have every color in every model.  :0  Bling bling  :0
> 
> Hey fool, do you have to work friday? I don't.  :biggrin:
> *



yeah well, the paul wall wannabe you are speaking of is just that, A WANNABE.


Johns a big fella, but I would have to wrestle his ass over lowriding a civic. I thought I was gonna have to fight for my life over a taco.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 21 2005, 12:30 PM~4451307
> *i know paul wall would.  If John said wearing ashley olson pants was cool paul wall would own 13 pairs.  If John said lowriding 2006 civics was the "next thing" then paul would have every color in every model.  :0  Bling bling  :0
> 
> Hey fool, do you have to work friday? I don't.  :biggrin:
> *



Ohh yeah, Im working Friday :twak: Might leave early. But we are having cake here too. :biggrin:


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

this is the best topic i've seen on here for a while.i say the best things in life are worth waiting for. so if you have a "dream car" build a "dream car" if it take you 3 years or longer so be it, but build your car the way you want.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2005, 09:24 AM~4450920
> *You guys think too much. I am getting a headache. Just build the damn cars n quit talking about it. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2005, 12:00 PM~4451505
> *
> *


I got my new trailer. I am off all next week. I will be there to pick up my car :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 21 2005, 12:57 PM~4451486
> *Ohh yeah, Im working Friday  :twak:  Might leave early. But we are having cake here too.  :biggrin:
> *


cake my ass :uh: Don't drive after having too much "cake."


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 21 2005, 11:57 AM~4451486
> *Ohh yeah, Im working Friday  :twak:  Might leave early. But we are having cake here too.  :biggrin:
> *



cake is gay

why don't you guys fire up the grill??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2005, 11:04 AM~4451541
> *I got my new trailer. I am off all next week. I will be there to pick up my car :biggrin:
> *


bring the 21k in a bag.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2005, 01:12 PM~4451608
> *cake is gay
> 
> why don't you guys fire up the grill??
> *



ummm, its cold outside.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 21 2005, 11:20 AM~4451672
> *ummm, its cold outside.
> *


stop pouring all that money into 500$ water pumps and buy some sweaters!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2005, 01:21 PM~4451681
> *stop pouring all that money into 500$ water pumps and buy some sweaters!!  :biggrin:
> *



funny thing is, I havent owned a coat in years. $6 sweat shirts for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 21 2005, 01:24 PM~4451702
> *funny thing is, I havent owned a coat in years. $6 sweat shirts for me.
> *


the way i have always seen it is that it is warm in your house, car, and work. I can be cold for the few seconds in between those 3 things. I rarely wear a coat either.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2005, 12:19 PM~4451663
> *bring the 21k in a bag.
> *


make sure the batteries are HOT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 21 2005, 12:20 PM~4451672
> *ummm, its cold outside.
> *



No it's not, It is 75 right now.... O wait I forgot you are in NC :biggrin: 
Damn, my 63 hates cold weather :angry:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 21 2005, 12:24 PM~4451702
> *funny thing is, I havent owned a coat in years. $6 sweat shirts for me.
> *



Damn J, ur gonna get out of a 100K 67 looking like a ******* Hobo Joe from NC. No one will believe your a Lifestyle member :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

54% today's high in Dallas Texas. Tomorrows high 64% but that's Texas, heck it might be 80% tomorrow and 20% later in the day.. Keeps things interesting. I'm for one am not a cold weather person but hell I'm originally from So Cal... East Whittier


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 21 2005, 12:37 PM~4451790
> *54% today's high in Dallas Texas. Tomorrows high 64% but that's Texas, heck it might be 80% tomorrow and 20% later in the day.. Keeps things interesting. I'm for one am not a cold weather person but hell I'm originally from So Cal... East Whittier
> *


what is the humidity, barometer and percipitation reading in Dallas for today, tomorrow, and the weekend??


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 21 2005, 01:37 PM~4451790
> *54% today's high in Dallas Texas. Tomorrows high 64% but that's Texas, heck it might be 80% tomorrow and 20% later in the day.. Keeps things interesting. I'm for one am not a cold weather person but hell I'm originally from So Cal... East Whittier
> *



I was in L.A. 2 weeks ago, the weather was nice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 21 2005, 12:39 PM~4451811
> *I was in L.A. 2 weeks ago, the weather was nice.
> *



It rained one day???

And you had boxes of goodies, and you didn't even offer to show me?? WTF??
Brent also. You guys are shady :0 :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2005, 11:30 AM~4451742
> *make sure the batteries are HOT :biggrin:
> *


you bullshittin...im not


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2005, 01:46 PM~4451868
> *It rained one day???
> 
> And you had boxes of goodies, and you didn't even offer to show me?? WTF??
> ...




:0 :0 


Yeah, it did rain slightly one day. Wasnt bad though. 


I just didnt want to be a bragger about the parts.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 21 2005, 12:25 PM~4451710
> *the way i have always seen it is that it is warm in your house, car, and work.  I can be cold for the few seconds in between those 3 things.  I rarely wear a coat either.
> *


What if your car breaks down...or you get stuck! You will freeze!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2005, 01:21 PM~4451681
> *stop pouring all that money into 500$ water pumps and buy some sweaters!!  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2005, 01:47 PM~4451876
> *you bullshittin...im not
> *


Both of you are. :uh:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I would hope that if your spending that kind of money your car it wouldn't break down, although you proably won't have a heater or air cond'g working. Now me on the other hand I have a car that has a 175,000 miles and runs like a champ, I put an electronic ingnition on it and now it's starts with jump a couple of pumps of the gas pedal. The heater and air both work and I had them up dated so when I roll rain or shine, cold or hot I'm feeling good with a big ass smile on my face as I see others either cold or hot as hell cause it can get very or very hot here in Texas...   :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 21 2005, 05:58 PM~4454075
> *I would hope that if your spending that kind of money your car it wouldn't break down, although you proably won't have a heater or air cond'g working. Now me on the other hand I have a car that has a 175,000 miles and runs like a champ, I put an electronic ingnition on it and now it's starts with jump a couple of pumps of the gas pedal. The heater and air both work and I had them up dated so when I roll rain or shine, cold or hot I'm feeling good with a big ass smile on my face as I see others either cold or hot as hell cause it can get very or very hot here in Texas...     :biggrin:
> *



your car is badass. old school at its finest.  

I've always like reading your posts on here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Dec 20 2005, 07:20 PM~4446417
> *Rollo and Notorious are gonna bring it :biggrin:
> *



hey, arent you the guy who is a big fan of the Spinners??????????


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 20 2005, 03:52 PM~4444751
> *I can attest to that. Jason was dressed like shit when I saw him. Shaved head to save $$ on haircuts, but god dammit, he had 4 New Adex's in his hand :0  :0
> *



my dog has nice clothes though. :twak:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 21 2005, 06:02 PM~4455172
> *hey, arent you the guy who is a big fan of the Spinners??????????
> *


WHAT?????? :angry:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Dec 21 2005, 08:20 PM~4455306
> *WHAT?????? :angry:
> *



the band?? from the 70's.


There was a guy on here that was into them big time from NC.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 21 2005, 06:21 PM~4455314
> *the band?? from the 70's.
> There was a guy on here that was into them big time from NC.
> *


OHHHH.... the Spinners


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Dec 21 2005, 08:23 PM~4455325
> *OHHHH.... the Spinners
> *



are you the guy who liked them???


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 21 2005, 06:26 PM~4455346
> *are you the guy who liked them???
> *


nope....sorry pal


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Dec 21 2005, 08:27 PM~4455351
> *nope....sorry pal
> *



damn, someone on here from NC was a huge fan of their music. ohh well. 



hows your car coming along??


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 21 2005, 06:29 PM~4455361
> *damn, someone on here from NC was a huge fan of their music. ohh well.
> hows your car coming along??
> *


slow as hell...got a baby due in march so that stopped the progress for a while. im figuring ill get the body and frame blasted and painted in june then everything else should go pretty smooth


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Dec 21 2005, 08:32 PM~4455373
> *slow as hell...got a baby due in march so that stopped the progress for a while. im figuring ill get the body and frame blasted and painted in june then everything else should go pretty smooth
> *



well, no need to rush the car. it better to wait and do it slower the RIGHT WAY, then to rush through it.


congrats on the baby.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 21 2005, 06:33 PM~4455380
> *well, no need to rush the car. it better to wait and do it slower the RIGHT WAY, then to rush through it.
> congrats on the baby.
> *


thanks man :biggrin: i will NOT rush this car...im building it one time and one time only..and she'll be built right  maybe ill be able to drive it to the 07 NC show


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Dec 21 2005, 08:37 PM~4455397
> *thanks man :biggrin: i will NOT rush this car...im building it one time and one time only..and she'll be built right  maybe ill be able to drive it to the 07 NC show
> *



well, at least you are blasting the belly and doing it right, but yeah, its looking like 07 for me too.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 21 2005, 06:39 PM~4455407
> *well, at least you are blasting the belly and doing it right, but yeah, its looking like 07 for me too.
> *


what car u working on???


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 21 2005, 08:41 PM~4455412
> *what car u working on???
> *



my 76 glasshouse. I had a good start on my 67, everything blasted inside and out, frame and all suspension blasted. NOS everything for the car (grill, eyebrows, inner fenders, radiator support, all trim NOS, ALOT of parts) But im selling all of that, and selling another 67 that I got too.



Im just trying to focus on one car and go all out rather than have 2 or 3 mediocre cars.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 21 2005, 06:45 PM~4455433
> *my 76 glasshouse. I had a good start on my 67, everything blasted inside and out, frame and all suspension blasted. NOS everything for the car (grill, eyebrows, inner fenders, radiator support, all trim NOS, ALOT of parts) But im selling all of that, and selling another 67 that I got too.
> Im just trying to focus on one car and go all out rather than have 2 or 3 mediocre cars.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 20 2005, 02:51 PM~4444750
> *That picture of Colin Powell cracks me up everytime I see.. It's funny as hell. I even tell people that now when they get into a long conversation with me... :biggrin:
> *


I will have to remember that one at the next ULA meeting.....
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TATTOO-76 Thx for the comments. Much appreciated.. When your car's done i'm sure it will be the bad ass.. It takes time and money and in most cases we have more time then money


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2005, 02:05 PM~4444867
> *To some people thats "too much" to spend. But to me its well worth it. Hell $400 is alot for a SBC oil pan. $400 is alot for valve covers. $500 is outrageous for a chrome water pump. Hell $400 for a chrome air cleaner could be considered by some people as stupid.
> But in the end, its worth it.
> *



if you buy a 250$ billet air cleaner and then scuff it all to hell and paint it just for the fuck of it, is this considered out of hand?? great post by the way!!


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 21 2005, 06:41 PM~4455412
> *what car u working on???
> *



LOL


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Dec 20 2005, 10:44 AM~4442700
> *do what you can. what else can you do? do you REALLY think $155K went into that car when he's an employee? yeah, my left nut. shop around, get good deals & hook-ups. nobody gets it done in a week. :thumbsup:
> *



Well lets get a few things cleared up, more than that went into the car, that number was before the changes for the super show and im not an employee im one of the owners, i dont know where the employee thing came from, and the HOOK-UPS were after the car was almost complete, and didnt really need them i could have gone with out them, but im still greatfull.

Lowriding has changed from the days when i could slap on a set of 13's, heat my springs and ride out, i never in my wildest dream would think i would do something like CERTIFIED GANGSTER.

The game has changed and its very hard, but we have nobody to blame but ourselves, look at all the shit talking that goes on here on lay it low, we criticize everybody and everything people post or show here.

Especially if we dont have it ourselves, we all hate.

I've seen people post there rides, that have nothing but rims on them and everybody attack them, destroying the pride they have in there car. 

How come it took me comming out with something like this to put the east coast on the map, but had i not we still would be laughed at for having big rims only?

Why is it LOWRIDER would never pay to much attention to the lowrider scene on my coast and publish more of what you see here rather than in california, but they sure will make sure to come take our money for a lowrider show, twice a year?

Lowriding to me is form of expression, craftsmanship, and detail, its a sense of pride and belonging to the movement, that makes me proud to be in lowriding, no matter what your budget is.

Its the street cars that keep the movement alive and flowing.

The next time someone posts or shows something insted of being a fucking hater, post something positive or give advice insted of hating, we all can't be on top and im far from it, even my car has room for improvement.

The real thing is not has lowriding gone to far its we as HATERS have gone to far we never stop and were always quick to point the finger and say "im not hating".

Look at it like this if someones hating on you its because you have done something right, there just mad because you thought of it too!  

Take pride in your ride no matter what, if someone out does you, come stronger!

Be creative work with what you got not with you have not!

Sit back sip on the truth for a little.....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

great post homie.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

What id do large what you think of my car homie


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

LMAO :biggrin:  

Your the man Mr.impala, you should get the award for keeping this shit alive!

I'm just a rookie with a bucket!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

OK man this is my lowrider what do youthink of it can i be down?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 24 2005, 02:41 AM~4471013
> *What id do large what you think of my car homie
> *



Hey leave my MOMMA's car out of it!!!

Its takes me to school and is great on gas!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 24 2005, 02:45 AM~4471035
> *OK man this is my lowrider what do youthink of it can i be down?
> *



Ok maybe we should start hating again! :guns: :barf:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 23 2005, 10:35 PM~4470983
> *The next time someone posts or shows something insted of being a fucking hater, post something positive or give advice insted of hating, we all can't be on top and im far from it, even my car has room for improvement.....
> *



Can you gimme some advice for my ride homie? Im trying to get it on the back Lumber I mean Bumper can you help? Come on man sometimes you gotta tell people the truth if dude asked me what i thought about this chop top ford with a wood bumper i dont think i could find anything positive to say LOL


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Large, makes a good point, so as I've said in my prior posting on this subject. Each person does what they can and builds a car the way they want. What I think we have got to caught up in is with LRM. If there was no LRM would lowriding die? I think not, it may not be as visible as it is now but true lowriders will always be around. Some people build cars to show, some to ride and others, well who knows? the bottom line is let the show builders build show, let the every day guy build his every day ride. no need to hate on each other. I think when the street cars people hate on the show cars and vise a versa that causes issue. Large said it right, don't take the pride out of what someone else has done. Just admire it for what it is and know someone took time effort and pride into that ride. Hey if it just got rims and is lowered give'em prop's, if it's just clean stock car and that what someone rides give'em there prop's, if someone got a boat load of cash and they build a master piece give there prop's.
We ain't got time to be hat'n shit were lowriders, so ride your shit, hop your shit or show your shit. Do what ever makes you feel good homie, lifes to short eat desert first!!! :biggrin:   

This has been a hell'a topic. I've had a good time really lok'n at this one..
Keep it real homies...

O'lMan John Homie Styln 69 Impala and yes I am King of the Homies & OG Too!!!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 24 2005, 02:50 AM~4471062
> *Can you gimme some advice for my ride homie? Im trying to get it on the back Lumber I mean Bumper can you help? Come on man sometimes you gotta tell people the truth if dude asked me what i thought about this chop top ford with a wood bumper i dont think i could find anything positive to say LOL
> *


Sure you can.....

Tell him home depo has a 2 for 1 special so he can have the matching front one!

Postive ***** Postive 

Tell him to treat it for termintes too!


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 24 2005, 12:50 AM~4471062
> *Can you gimme some advice for my ride homie? Im trying to get it on the back Lumber
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 23 2005, 11:48 PM~4471049
> *Ok maybe we should start hating again! :guns:  :barf:
> *



THAT HAS GOT TO BE ONE OF THE BADDDEST IMPALAS EVER BUILT!!!!!

BIG UPS HOMIE!! I LOVE IT!

and congrats on the cover, thats a big deal for sumone not on the west coast!!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 23 2005, 11:55 PM~4471085
> *Large, makes a good point, so as I've said in my prior posting on this subject. Each person does what they can and builds a car the way they want. What I think we have got to caught up in is with LRM. If there was no LRM would lowriding die? I think not, it may not be as visible as it is now but true lowriders will always be around. Some people build cars to show, some to ride and others, well who knows? the bottom line is let the show builders build show, let the every day guy build his every day ride. no need to hate on each other. I think when the street cars people hate on the show cars and vise a versa that causes issue. Large said it right, don't take the pride out of what someone else has done. Just admire it for what it is and know someone took time effort and pride into that ride. Hey if it just got rims and is lowered give'em prop's, if it's just clean stock car and that what someone rides give'em there prop's, if someone got a boat load of cash and they build a master piece give there prop's.
> We ain't got time to be hat'n shit were lowriders, so ride your shit, hop your shit or show your shit. Do what ever makes you feel good homie, lifes to short eat desert first!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


]



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: true


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> Well lets get a few things cleared up, more than that went into the car, that number was before the changes for the super show and im not an employee im one of the owners, i dont know where the employee thing came from, and the HOOK-UPS were after the car was almost complete, and didnt really need them i could have gone with out them, but im still greatfull.
> Lowriding has changed from the days when i could slap on a set of 13's, heat my springs and ride out, i never in my wildest dream would think i would do something like CERTIFIED GANGSTER.
> The game has changed and its very hard, but we have nobody to blame but ourselves, look at all the shit talking that goes on here on lay it low, we criticize everybody and everything people post or show here.
> Especially if we dont have it ourselves, we all hate.
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> > Well lets get a few things cleared up, more than that went into the car, that number was before the changes for the super show and im not an employee im one of the owners, i dont know where the employee thing came from, and the HOOK-UPS were after the car was almost complete, and didnt really need them i could have gone with out them, but im still greatfull.
> > Lowriding has changed from the days when i could slap on a set of 13's, heat my springs and ride out, i never in my wildest dream would think i would do something like CERTIFIED GANGSTER.
> > The game has changed and its very hard, but we have nobody to blame but ourselves, look at all the shit talking that goes on here on lay it low, we criticize everybody and everything people post or show here.
> > Especially if we dont have it ourselves, we all hate.
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This topic needs a little Christmas cheer!!!!!  

[attachmentid=396837]


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

back in the day homies used to help you out if your car need something. now, lowriding is big bussiness. with the chrome, paint etc. there is no help in the game anymore it's all about $$$$$ and fuck you and your's if you aint got no money. everybody want their cut. i'm not saying everybody is like that. but the majority of them are . i mean shit, most homies want at lease $5,000 for paint. and if you aint got it your shit will sit for months.


----------



## Ðøwñ §øú†h Røllër§ (Oct 3, 2005)

Our club is small compared to most, but a few of our members own, run, or work at paint and body shops, a hydro, customs and rim shop, or just know how to backyard do it. I paid for the paint ($600) and mi club member shot some pearl purple and pearl blue ghost flames with lace inside the flames, 3 coats of clear on my caddy and I won first place at the first car show I went to after he done it. Being a club member, you get discounts. We all want our cars looking good. and we all want our members to ride clean as well. Theres always going to be someones ride that has more $ or looks into it. Back in the 70's in Cali., some low riders had nothing but a slamed 54 chev with colored primer paint, astro supreams, bellflower pipes, glaspacks, shaved door handles, and a name scripted on the rear side windows with dingle balls hanging all the way around the glass. and thats just as nice as a ride with a chromed under carriage, an engine that you can eat off of, interior that feels like Hugh Hefners bed covers, and a trailor that you have to ride it down the interstate with! I understand some people aint so lucky to have the money or resources to do all they want to. But now there is shops that they have to make a living with. It all started in the backyard in the first place. Just do what ya can do and stick together doing it. Real low riding is in the heart, then you put that into your own ride the way you want it. MY 2¢


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 24 2005, 01:35 AM~4470983
> *Well lets get a few things cleared up, more than that went into the car, that number was before the changes for the super show and im not an employee im one of the owners, i dont know where the employee thing came from, and the HOOK-UPS were after the car was almost complete, and didnt really need them i could have gone with out them, but im still greatfull.
> 
> Lowriding has changed from the days when i could slap on a set of 13's, heat my springs and ride out, i never in my wildest dream would think i would do something like CERTIFIED GANGSTER.
> ...


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 24 2005, 06:28 AM~4472172
> *
> *


i agree.... EAST COAST :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i agree its gettin a bit outta hand,im building ride number 2 as the first one i didnt get to enjoy enough bfor it was destroyed,but im a regular workin man and still am havin a terrible time affording to build mine,and i look at the cars in lrm and to me thats inspiration,then i look in mailbox and see what ppl are rollin on a daily basis,to me id be happy to see mine in mailbox,if i were to ever get a feature they'd call it an underconstruction project when its at its best to me,and all im doin is baggin it and some light interior,im not goin all out with the motor,unless it blows on me then im gonna swap it,but as per the chrome undies and all that,id be happy with powder coated rear end and a-arms,the rest can stay black,im not building something that would look better on a trailer or a tow truck,im buildin somethin for the street,to be driven on the road not just on a flatbed or a trailer,then again i prolly dont have the right ride for a massive buildup but its mine and itll b unique,thats what im goin for.so some of the rides i seen built that are show style but driven on the street i give props,thats my look on it all.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 24 2005, 01:35 AM~4470983
> *Well lets get a few things cleared up, more than that went into the car, that number was before the changes for the super show and im not an employee im one of the owners, i dont know where the employee thing came from, and the HOOK-UPS were after the car was almost complete, and didnt really need them i could have gone with out them, but im still greatfull.
> 
> Lowriding has changed from the days when i could slap on a set of 13's, heat my springs and ride out, i never in my wildest dream would think i would do something like CERTIFIED GANGSTER.
> ...


good post..


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

VERY WELL SAID SPANKY I AGREE ON THE HATERS, ITS OK WE WILL ALL MANAGE SOMEHOW WE ARE STRONG AND TAKE PRIDE IN WHAT WE DO, ITS A BIG WORLD OUT THERE AND WE ALL SHARE IT SO WE HAVE TO MAKE THE BEST OF IT. LOWRIDING IS FOR LIFE. AINT NO ONE GONNA TAKE THAT FROM US CRUISING IS NOT A CRIME ITS AN ADVENTURE.


----------



## trigger_finger (Jan 19, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ðøwñ §øú†h Røllër§_@Dec 24 2005, 04:17 AM~4471652
> *Our club is small compared to most, but a few of our members own, run, or work at paint and body shops, a hydro, customs and rim shop, or just know how to backyard do it. I paid for the paint ($600) and mi club member shot some pearl purple and pearl blue ghost flames with lace inside the flames, 3 coats of clear on my caddy and I won first place at the first car show I went to after he done it. Being a club member, you get discounts. We all want our cars looking good. and we all want our members to ride clean as well. Theres always going to be someones ride that has more $ or looks into it. Back in the 70's in Cali., some low riders had nothing but a slamed 54 chev with colored primer paint, astro supreams, bellflower pipes, glaspacks, shaved door handles, and a name scripted on the rear side windows with dingle balls hanging all the way around the glass. and thats just as nice as a ride with a chromed under carriage, an engine that you can eat off of, interior that feels like Hugh Hefners bed covers, and a trailor that you have to ride it down the interstate with! I understand some people aint so lucky to have the money or resources to  do all they want to. But now there is shops that they have to make a living with. It all started in the backyard in the first place. Just do what ya can do and stick together doing it. Real low riding is in the heart, then you put that into your own ride the way you want it.  MY 2¢ *


x2 /ttt for the old topic. but true.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

lowridns ded, n its bin ded evr since pepo startd maikn lowridn rules, n hatin on anothr lowridr kuz its baggd, or on 14s, or a 4door.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Shizzle_@Dec 20 2005, 06:35 AM~4442442
> *Over the years I have seen what is actually considered a clean lowrider become more and more evolved in the quality area.  I think we can all agree that 5 years ago, some of the things that were being done to strictly "turntable cars" are now being found on "street cars".
> I know all the Californians have been at this for years but the quality and amount of modifications being done to street cars is at an all time high.  My question is where does it end?  Are we alienating people or will we start to alienate people with the level that cars are being taken too.
> Just look at the project rides section and see all the wrapped painted and molded frames, painted bellies, chrome undercarriages, shaved firewalls, motor swaps, etc.  It takes massive amounts of money to do a number of these things and no one can do EVERYTHING themselves, so where does that leave the individuals that maybe don't make as much as the next person or that may have more responsibilities than the next person.  Should they give up their dream of never having anything nice since paint wheels and juice is less than the minimum now?
> ...



What do you expect there are alot of people in tha lowriding game that slang and shit....people push major weight in this game!!!!!!!!!! Im talking about major weight!!!!! They got major connections you know...how else do you think people can build fucking badass rides in 1-2 months and i mean you see it all the time on this site....thats just how it its you know now there are a few and i mean very very few that maybe own there own buisness....and are making legit money to build there ride but it is not many...the ones that take 5 years are the real people working there ass off everyday at work to build there lowride.....But alot just slang....thats how they got big pockets....


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

LOL


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

I think its great that people continue to push the limit .hot rodders have been doing it from the begining building high dollar customs and nobody thinks there out of control .now lowriders are comming up and beiing recogenized as real cars built by real talent. why would we ever try to discourage someone from pushing these cars to the top just because others cant do it. i mean should we all just build a regal hopper with the front bumper missing and warped quarters, bent china spokes. and wear our pants saggin like theres shit in them drawers yellin .yo i is duhh king of duhh streets !!! I for one am glad lowriding still has some class.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider_@Feb 8 2010, 08:59 PM~16554316
> *I think its great that people continue to push the limit .hot rodders have been doing  it from the begining building high dollar customs and nobody thinks there out of control .now lowriders are comming up and beiing recogenized as real cars built by real talent. why would we ever try to discourage someone from pushing these cars to the top just because  others cant do it. i mean should we all just build a regal hopper with the front bumper missing and warped quarters, bent china spokes. and wear our pants saggin like theres shit in them drawers  yellin .yo i is duhh king of duhh streets !!! I for one am glad lowriding still has some class.
> *


at what expense? some of those hot rodder cats dont flip cars like a pair of socks 2 guys i know have had their cars for 45+ years without batting a eye at anything else. and they WORK to build their whips.


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 8 2010, 09:10 PM~16554451
> *at what expense? some of those hot rodder cats dont flip cars like a pair of socks 2 guys i know have had their cars for 45+ years without batting a eye at anything else. and they WORK to build their whips.
> *


its all the same i know lowriders and hot rodders there all custom cars and you should take it as far as your imagination and money will allow some just have more of both.


----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

damn 4 years and its back on :biggrin:


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@Feb 9 2010, 12:18 PM~16559690
> *Personally ladies and gentlemen..... Lowrideing is all on what you wanna do and how you feel about yourself and wat you wanna represent..... I admit ive been riding dirty for years  :biggrin: and having fun regular paint or stock paint...and i like to hop so i tare my cars up fast.... personally i didn't care what other lowriders thought because females still hop in and when i see kids all they want to see is it going up and down....BIG UPS to any person who does the most with there rides who got money to dump like that..
> *


  :werd:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

its hard on one hand you want to build the best car you can on the other hand u don't want to be skeeert to park in a parking lot when you go shopping, like my wifes wagon im building i have to keep telling my self family cruiser build it to drive and enjoy, when i built my el camino with really nice half ass candy paint i hated taking it out on a cruise cause i didnt want to get a chip and it got to the point why do i have it if i don't drive it, open the garage door wow nice car now shut the garage door lmao


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

I JUST CAN'T SEE THE POINT OF CHROMING OUT THE UNDER CARRIAGE, MOLDING THE FRAME & PAINTING IT THE SAME COLOR AS THE CAR & ENGRAVING . MY QUESTION IS WHY. DON'T GET ME WRONG, IT DOES LOOK NICE BUT AFTER 2 OR 3 YEARS OF SHOWING OFF YOUR RIDE, IT'S ALREADY CONSIDERED OLD. AND THAT'S A SHAME BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS. LOW RIDING IS NOT THE SAME LIKE IT WAS IN THE LATE 70s & 80s. LOT'S OF BIG CHANGES WITHIN THE LAST 20 YEARS. I GUESS NICE PAINT JOBS, CUSTOM OR STOCK CLEAN INTERIOR, NICE WIRE RIMES WITH HYDROS JUST ISN'T GOOD ENOUGH ANYMORE. :nono:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Do the best you can do and be a real ryder and I mean real by lending a helping and hand and staying down to earth YOU GOT MY RESPECT RIGHT THERE.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 15 2010, 07:53 AM~16616428
> *Do the best you can do and be a real ryder and I mean real by lending a helping and hand and staying down to earth YOU GOT MY RESPECT RIGHT THERE.
> *


You mean do the best you WANT to do?

I even catch myself, changing plans of how I'm going to do future builds, based on how lowriding has changed.I don't like it,but it does have an influence. A year ago, I never wouldve put chrome undies on a driven car. Now, I'm so used to seein it, it seems like it could be on the list,but garantee the balljoints wouldnt be black, and the rotors wouldnt be rusty,with some random colored coils, like alot of guys who just do the chrome to say they got it.

I dunno, I still think blending different classes and functions of cars together is bad for lowriding. When you pull out in a 64, with spray painted undercarriage, even if the car looks like it did in 63, with a basic setup, some people will clown,and compare you to Cert G, and that discourages people who really dont want or need high price, high maintainence mods done to their cars. You look 15 years ago, and custom interiors and chopped tops got alot more respect than they do today. You just need to decide if your going to let someone else decide what effort should be taken, and what money should be spent, on YOUR car.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 15 2010, 08:19 AM~16616500
> *You mean do the best you WANT to do?
> 
> *


Of corse it's what you want to do to your car but do the best you can do on how you want to do it


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 15 2010, 07:19 AM~16616500
> *
> 
> I dunno, I still think blending different classes and functions of cars together is bad for lowriding. When you pull out in a 64, with spray painted undercarriage, even if the car looks like it did in 63, with a basic setup, some people will clown,and compare you to Cert G, and that discourages people who really dont want or need high price, high maintainence mods done to their cars. You look 15 years ago, and custom interiors and chopped tops got alot more respect than they do today. You just need to decide if your going to let someone else decide what effort should be taken, and what money should be spent, on YOUR car.
> *


FOR MYSELF, PAINT, PINSTRIPING OR PATTERNS, INTERIOR, RIMS & HYDROS, THAT'S GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME. THE REST OF MY MONEY COULD GO INTO FIXING UP MY HOUSE.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

*lowriding is defenetly getting over rated...your car ain't clean enought if you just have a $5000 paint job...you still have to have a molded frame,redone interior,chromes out engine,etc....I like to drive my shit to a show...not tow it to a show  

I said the fuck with that and just build a ride that one desires....aint no one telling what and what not to do on my car anymore......solo rider and im proud of it!  



I just cant picture people dropping thousands and thousands of dollars to a car they cant even enjoy on the street...dont get me wrong...I know its lowriding and it pricey.....but you only live once  *


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@Feb 15 2010, 03:50 PM~16620055
> *lowriding is defenetly getting over rated...your car ain't clean enought if you just have a $5000 paint job...you still have to have a molded frame,redone interior,chromes out engine,etc....I like to drive my shit to a show...not tow it to a show
> 
> I said the fuck with that and just build a ride that one desires....aint no one telling what and what not to do on my car anymore......solo rider and im proud of it!
> ...


did lowriding mag have anything to do with this???? :0 ..did they let it get like this...????


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Feb 15 2010, 05:05 PM~16620167
> *did lowriding mag have anything to do with this???? :0 ..did they let it get like this...????
> *



IDK :cheesy: :biggrin: maybe :happysad:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Shizzle_@Dec 20 2005, 07:35 AM~4442442
> *Over the years I have seen what is actually considered a clean lowrider become more and more evolved in the quality area.  I think we can all agree that 5 years ago, some of the things that were being done to strictly "turntable cars" are now being found on "street cars".
> I know all the Californians have been at this for years but the quality and amount of modifications being done to street cars is at an all time high.  My question is where does it end?  Are we alienating people or will we start to alienate people with the level that cars are being taken too.
> Just look at the project rides section and see all the wrapped painted and molded frames, painted bellies, chrome undercarriages, shaved firewalls, motor swaps, etc.  It takes massive amounts of money to do a number of these things and no one can do EVERYTHING themselves, so where does that leave the individuals that maybe don't make as much as the next person or that may have more responsibilities than the next person.  Should they give up their dream of never having anything nice since paint wheels and juice is less than the minimum now?
> ...



the majority of cali cars are pretty on top pure garbage underneath 

not all but most its a sad thing when theres so much emphasize on chrome and kandy they spend all their money there instead of where it should be


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

Try and bring it back the way you want it.. you think you can still do that?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

CHROME OR BLACK UNDERCARRIAGE... CANDY OR STOCK PAINT... NO STRIPING, STRIPES, PATTERNS... CUSTOM OR STOCK INTERIOR... NONE OF IT MATTERS AS LONG AS ITS CLEAN.

SURE EVERYONE WOULD LIKE TO BE DRIVING SUNDACE OR CHERRY 64... BUT THAT AINT FOR EVERYONE. SOME WOULD DRIVE SUNDANCE SOME WOULD SAY ITS TOO NICE.

NONE OF IT MATTERS, DO WHAT YOU DO, AS BEST AND AS CLEAN AS YOU CAN AND DRIVE IT!
JUST MAKE SURE TO WASH YOUR CAR AND CLEAN THOSE WHITE WALLS! LOL


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Friday got pulled 62 out the garage washed cleaned wihte walls cleaned daytons drank somebeers cruised around local fair going on locally in the valle went to cathedral city cruised the local friday night hang out 11pm hit the freeway drove home cruised by the fair againbefore ending my fryday night sat morning dusted off the impala
went to breakfast with the familia went home washed my ese 10 cleaned the chrome under and on top cruised by the fair went to bros house drank some beers cruised by the local hot rod show going on in the valle drove back home park the ese10 pickup the 62 SS cruised by the hotrod show again .I really dont think thats getting out of hand thats just enjoy the the shit i have drive till the wheels wear out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 17 2010, 12:55 AM~16637052
> *Friday got pulled 62 out the garage washed cleaned wihte walls cleaned daytons drank somebeers cruised around local fair going on locally in the valle went to cathedral city cruised the local friday night hang out 11pm hit the freeway drove home cruised by the fair againbefore ending my fryday night sat morning dusted off the impala
> went to breakfast with the familia went home washed my ese 10 cleaned the chrome under and on top cruised by the fair went to bros house drank some beers cruised by the local hot rod show going on in the valle drove back home park the ese10 pickup the 62 SS cruised by the hotrod show again .I really dont think thats getting out of hand thats just enjoy the the shit i have drive till the wheels wear out
> *


drinking and driving :thumbsdown:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 16 2010, 11:55 PM~16637052
> *Friday got pulled 62 out the garage washed cleaned wihte walls cleaned daytons drank somebeers cruised around local fair going on locally in the valle went to cathedral city cruised the local friday night hang out 11pm hit the freeway drove home cruised by the fair againbefore ending my fryday night sat morning dusted off the impala
> went to breakfast with the familia went home washed my ese 10 cleaned the chrome under and on top cruised by the fair went to bros house drank some beers cruised by the local hot rod show going on in the valle drove back home park the ese10 pickup the 62 SS cruised by the hotrod show again .I really dont think thats getting out of hand thats just enjoy the the shit i have drive till the wheels wear out
> *


Chingow culero!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:  :twak:


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

Lwriding is about way more than flossing the $$ you spend on a ride. Carnalismo, cruising, wrenching on your own ride, having a homie spray patterns or stripe, making connections, pick up an old LRM pre 85 and you'll see what it's really all about.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

If given a choice, I would rather have a 1942 Chevrolet Fleetline, with all the available options for that year,than some of the show cars I have seen at some of the past super shows.Now I developed my love of cars in the late 1960,when the 1930-60s cars were the cars that was popular with low riders.And then I see some of the younger guys who came up in the 1980s.who love the fully customized cars with the candied and flaked paints and fully chromed undies.Me,I think a lot has to do with the era you came up in,the cars that you were exposed to,and your peers.I know some young guys,who would push a bomb off a cliff,if it meant they could have a 1964 impala.As long as we dont forget what lowriding is truly about,love of cars,love of family and friends and good times,I think the skys the limit.Each generation tries to improve upon what the previous generation did,that whats so great about this thing we call lowriding.Just my 2 cents


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Keep your cars clean


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

well sometimes is mess up when the clubs denay you becouse your rolling on stock paint or donrt have crome undies... dam im 16 and i had a 95 deville... it was on 20 and riding low... ask to join many clubs and they said naw cuz of stock paint... now i sold it and ima buy a fleetwood... and i bet most clubs are gonna denay me becouse im rolling on stock paint... i dont think is cool they put you down cuz they got more feria to fix up cars... puts me down... i tought lowriding was to kik back and see some other rides!!! not turn you down becouse your car dont got fancy interior crome or badass paint... !!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Feb 19 2010, 01:10 PM~16661635
> *well sometimes is mess up when the clubs denay you becouse your rolling on stock paint or donrt have crome undies... dam im 16 and i had a 95 deville... it was on 20 and riding low... ask to join many clubs and they said naw cuz of stock paint... now i sold it and ima buy a fleetwood... and i bet most clubs are gonna denay me becouse im rolling on stock paint... i dont think is cool they put you down cuz they got more feria to fix up cars... puts me down... i tought lowriding was to kik back and see some other rides!!! not turn you down becouse your car dont got fancy interior crome or badass paint... !!!!
> *


Those are club standards/rules. Don't complain about that. Find a club that suits you or just say fuck it and ride. Don't ask somebody to lower their standards.


----------



## Haunted_black (Sep 13, 2009)

All it comes down to is what do you want out of your lowrider? Do you want something that is almost flawless? Do you want something that is true to how it was when it rolled out of it's factory? Or do you want something you can "clown" around in, hit three wheel, hop etc. You can't compare a G-body that has hydraulics and some 13's to a 58 Impala that is completely restored with 130 k invested into it. People want different things out of their cars, some people have no patience. I know that for myself, my car has been in pieces for the last 4 years. I spent the last year just getting my engine finished which cost me over 12k. I have patience and the final product will be worth it. But it is probably going to take about 6 years total and 70k when it is done. But that's what I want out of my car, some people can't spend that much or just don't want to, but in my opinion that doesn't make them any less of a "Rider".


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 20 2005, 10:23 AM~4443134
> *Well as an OG rider from back in the day I do think that some people have lost sight of what a lowrider is? I for one don't care about no car show. I don't need someone to give me a trophpy to make me feel like I have a  nice car. Cause that all I have is a nice car and that's enough for me. Each person has to take it to the level that makes them feel good. But all you need is a nice car, clean ride to be a lowriders. Lowriding is in the heart you either are one or your not. I've been around lowriding since I was kid and have had lowrider cars. I've never been in a magazine, never won a car show hop competition. But I've owned a hopper, I've had some clean cars, that's all I've ever wanted or needed.
> So all those who are coming up it's in your heart and soul, like my Dear ol'Mother used she'd say to me, why you gotta go out to East LA with that carzy lowered car, I'd say Mom I was born to be a lowrider, jump on Whittier Blvd and cruise...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

